# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 5)



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena here.

  Again, Turn 6 will start on April 1st, at 13:00 hours (1 in the afternoon) my time. 

  Again, Turn 6 will last one year, or 10 threads. 
  The Technological and Magical Arms Race function normally for the Turn, as does Advancing Your Civilization. 
  The other Arms Races are at x 12. 

  I NEED YOUR TEMPLATES FOR TURN 6, NOW. 

  I need your Red Goo rating for Turn 6, now. 

  - - - 

  For Turn 6, I ask everyone send me no more than 3 e-mails. 
  If you have a question, and post it to the boards, I may or may not be able to answer it. 

  If you take actions, and play the IR, I will do my best to make rulings on what happens. 
  That was my job in the first and second IRs, and should have been my job here. 

  I will work today to explain the IR to Venus.


----------



## zouron

*OOC*

Hey Edena

If you need a new template make it identical to the one you already got from me, goo rating etc that same.

As for my plans, I actually got some and will explain them at a later point (if I survive that long!), just go with me for now.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Red goo rating = 5 (sorry for not including it in my template).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO VENUS*

Venus, as you can see, the IR is heavily a free form roleplaying affair.

  It is a power struggle between a number of different factions, in which the future of Oerth (the World of Greyhawk campaign setting), and perhaps the future of Krynn, Toril, and other worlds will be decided.

  In any roleplaying situation where you are threatening another In Character, or making statements of action In Character, you need to know how much power you have to back up where you are saying and doing.
  If you wish to attack another Power, for instance, you most certainly need to know how strong your Power is, and how strong their Power is!

  That is where Power Level, or PL, comes in.

  PL was the first of the home rules I created for the IR, and it - basically - tells you how much muscle you have to back up any statements you make on the board.
  Your PL comes from your countries.
  In your case, it comes from the Kron Hills and the 15 odd Emerald Order Enclaves scattered around the continent of Oerik.
  Giving you somewhere in the neighborhood of 300 PL, which puts you on a par with most of the other members of the Alliance of Oerth, who are your friends.

  However, there are ways to increase your PL, and so to have more force, and a bigger say, and - to be blunt - a bigger hammer to smash the idiot yonder to pulp with.

  One way is to Advance Your Civilization.
  Another is to research 10th and 11th level magic.

  In order to do this, you must understand Turns.

  - - -

  The IR is run in Turns and Interludes.

  A Turn lasts, generally, for 400 posts (or 2 threads on this board), and last one month In Character - that is, regardless of what is posted, one month passes on the world of Oerth during that Turn.
  All fighting, and most action, occurs during Turns.

  Interludes use up only a few days In Character, and no fighting is allowed during the Interludes.
  However, as you may have seen, intensive roleplaying and plotting occurs during Interludes, and the IR can be won or lost with words and the pen, and not with the sword and the bow (or gun, or nuclear weapon, etc. ad infinium.)

  It is during the TURN, however, that you allocate your Power Level (PL).
  It is during the Turn that you need to do so.

  UNLESS YOU SPECIFICALLY STATE OTHERWISE, ALL YOUR PL IS CONSIDERED TO BE IN THE FORM OF ARMIES.

  So, if you do not send me a Template, I will assume all your 300 odd PL is in the form of troops, who will fight to the best of their ability to protect your countries and secret holdings.

  You may, however, choose to allocate PL to Advancing Your Civilization or Magical Research.

  IF YOU DO THIS, THAT PL IS NOT DEPLOYABLE AS ARMIES.
  IF YOU USE ALL OF YOUR PL FOR ADVANCING YOUR CIVILIZATION OR MAGICAL RESEARCH, YOU HAVE NO ARMIES AT ALL!

  If attacked, you would be almost instantly overwhelmed, since there is nobody to protect you.

  So, bear that in mind, as I explain the following:

  Advancing Your Civilization:

  For every 3 PL you allocate to advancing your civilization, your civilization (which currently stands at about 1560, to use the historical European equivalent) advances one year further into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.
  Every time your Power advances 10 years in such a manner, EVERY country you possess gains PL, permanently.
  Your Power becomes a more powerful Power, permanently.

  Countries marked (S) gain 1 PL permanently.
  Countries marked (M) gain 2 PL permanently.
  Countries marked (L) gain 3 PL permanently.
  Countries marked (LL) gain 4 PL permanently.

  The Union of Oerth has used this tactic to make themselves 10 times more powerful than they were at the beginning of the IR.

  In your case, every country on your roster has a marking of one of the above, and it will gain PL accordingly, each and every time you advance those 10 years.

  For example, let us say you had 15 countries, and all of them were marked (L).
  You paid 30 PL (3 per year) to advance your Power 10 years.
  Each country would gain 3 PL permanently, so you would gain 45 PL.
  Your total PL would by 45.  If you previously had a PL of 200, you'd now have a PL of 245.


  Magical Research:

  10th level magic is awesomely powerful (although Kalanyr might dispute that ...)
  With it, your armies fight better.
  With it, you can move ALL of your armies to any place on Oerth, instantaneously - otherwise, they must march on foot or horseback, or go by ship (if they are really lucky, Kaboom can ferry them by his skyships or they can go by dragonback, but don't count on it.)
  With 10th level magic, you can throw a Catastrophe once per turn, destroying one of your enemy's countries.
  With 10th level magic, you might even be able to block a nuclear attack.
  With 10th level magic, you can prevent all scrying of you and your Power, so the enemy does not know what you are doing or planning.
  And 10th level magic can do a lot more than that ... basically, you would have to explore it's limitations by trial and error, but trust me when I say the limitations are way out there.

  11th level magic is much more difficult to obtain than 10th level magic.
  But it is much more powerful.
  I am still considering it's limits - but it is worth saying that with 11th level magic, the whole of reality as it is known can be turned upside down.
  For example, the climate at Oerth's equator can be turned, permanently, into an arctic climate.
  The climate at Oerth's pole, can be turned, permanently, into an equatorial climate.
  Entire continents can be blasted, or sundered apart, by the wrathful use of 11th level magic.
  11th level shields will block nuclear explosions, antimatter explosions, and even the weapons of superscience from films and books of the science fiction genre.

  To obtain 10th level magic, you must obtain 50 points in what is called the Magical Arms Race.
  For every 10 PL you spend, you gain 1 PL in this race.
  It is that simple:  you spend 10 PL, the 10 PL is spent, and you gain 1 in the Magical Arms Race, and that 10 PL is considered used up for the turn.

  But ...

  For every 10 PL you spend on this research, you lose 2 PL permanently from your Power.
  The research is incredibly dangerous.
  It has this tendency to kill those who try it.
  It has this tendency to cause extraplanar beings to appear that eat the researchers, then the building they were in, then the city the building was in.
  It tends to cause explosions that level countrysides, not to mention the mages and castles the research was being done in.
  It is also extremely costly in terms of gold spent, time consumed, and it is labor intensive, requiring vast numbers of mages and their helpers.
  Thus, the 2 PL penalty lost.

  The Technological Arms Race:

  This is not something you spend PL on, but it most CERTAINLY affects how much power you have to back up your statements!
  The Technological Arms Race tells you how advanced the weapons are your Power has.
  A rating of 3 in the TAR indicates you have flintlock pistols.
  A rating of 18 indicates you have weapons from the late 19th century.
  A rating of 25 indicates you have your first crude nuclear weapons (not to mention jet fighters, and other nice things like that.)

  How do you get these things?

  You gain 1 point in the Technological Arms Race every Turn, automatically.
  No need to spend any PL, no need to even bother with it.  This 1 point is automatic.
  However, up to 3 other Powers may share their technology with you, and for every one that does this, you gain ANOTHER point in the Technological Arms Race.

  Thus, you can gain up to 4 points in the Technological Arms Race, every Turn.

  Of course, the Powers sharing with you will probably want you to share back.
  You may share your technology back, with every Power in the IR if you wish, or just those you select.

  The Roster:

  At the beginning of every Turn (not Interlude) is something called the Lists Post.
  I created it, and my SN appears next to it.
  You can't miss it, for it is the length of a short novel.

  Currently, I have a rough draft of the List Post already on this board - it is marked Turn 6, Do Not Post (everyone, can you help Venus find it?)

  Take a look at it.

  There, you will see that:

  You are entitled to create a Player Character, who could have a PL all of his or her own, up to 20.

  You are entitled to have 16 PL in Non-Player Characters.

  There is a complete list of all your countries, under the name Venus (and everyone is listed in alphabetical order.)

  There is a summary of your Power at the bottom, along with your total PL (ignore all the numbers that add up to it - only the total PL is really important.)

  You will see the Technological Arms Race, which tells you how advanced your weapons are.
  Then you will see the Magical Arms Race, which tells you how close to achieving 10th (or 11th) level magic you are.

  Then you will see the Planar, Undead, Monster, and Construct Arms Races.
  Simply put, these represent numerically the value of the hordes of monsters and Planar beings all the Powers are summoning to help them in the war.

  You get to select 3 Planar Races to help you in the war yourself.  Any 3 races you want, so long as you don't pick Planars who are both good and evil.

  Note that nobody is in the Undead Arms Race anymore - well, almost nobody.  Acererak (Maudlin is playing him) managed to take over all the undead, so nobody is summoning them anymore.

  Finally, you will see the Advancing Your Civilization list, and the historical equivalent your Power is at.

  Last of all, you will see the Red Goo rating list.
  This shows which Powers are dabbling in the use of the perilous Red Goo and Red Steel, and just how much they are dabbling in it.

  And that covers the basics of the IR.
  Everything else is just a lot of talk. 

  - - -

  Templates:

  You need to send me a Template

  All you need to do in that Template is tell me:

  How many PL you are spending to Advance Your Civilization
  How many PL you are spending on Magical Research (the Magical Arms Race)

  The rest of your PL is automatically considered to be in the form of armies

  You may, if you wish, specify where your armies are and how strong (what PL value) they are.

  You also must tell me who you are sharing technology with.

  That is the basic template!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, William, three groups approach and offer to help the Alliance of Oerth, if it will help them.

  The emissaries of Alphatia and Thyatia are seeking refuge for their people from the Hollow World.
  A place where their people can once more reach for the stars, and are not under the thumbs of the Immortals.
  They wish to immigrate to Oerth.

  In return, they offer their great armies to aid the cause of the Alliance of Oerth.
  Combined, they have 600 PL in armies, and they are rich in magic.

  However, they want their own lands;  they do not wish to live under someone else's rule.
  They require two areas the size of Furyondy, to take as their own lands.

  The Gith arrive.
  These are the spelljamming mercenary warriors of space.
  They are unrivalled in combat, but their rent is costly.
  They have 300 PL in forces they can deploy for the Alliance of Oerth (they will not work for the Union of the Worlds.)

  They want as their pay an area of fertile land the size of Furyondy to take as their own country, on the world of Oerth, there to establish a permanent base.
  Thus, they will have a source of food, supplies, and metals, from the farms and mines they will build in this new country.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem nods at the angel.  

I should have never asked creatures such as your self to become the slaves of another, no matter the reason.  I will respect your decision in this matter and I hope that you may do what I have failed to do.  I only ask 2 boons from you.

1.	Please protect my islands from harm, the people there never did any wrong, and should not be left defenseless because of me.

2.	Please help those on Oreth find safety from this coming war if they wish.  You can before to take the people away, nod I told you not to.  Now if they wish it no one will stop you.  Save who you can, that is all I ask.

I would like to thank you for all of your help that you have given me over the years.  I can only hope that one day I will have courage and faith to look upon your faces once more.
I will leave Samantha, the ruler of the governing council from Hope Isle, in command here on Oreth. Hopefully she can lead the people to a better place, hopefully one where everyone may live in peace.  

Edena:  Alzem will inform Samantha of all the things he was doing before he left.  He will also leave for her the two items from St. Cuthbert for her to wear, along with the Mace should it ever be found.  

Forrester:  

Hello Forrester, I ask to be admitted into Realmspace, while I could enter without your permission, those days are past.  I have set the angels free; they are no longer under my control.  I asked them if they wanted to be free of the Mandate of Heaven and the said yes so I let them go.  They have stated that they will protect both Oreth and Toril, so you may ask of them what you will, but their decisions are theirs and theirs alone.  I only seek to say goodbye to a few friends here on Toril then I will go.  

Forrester you have always been a stalwart companion.  An ally at times, indifferent at others.  You have always been fair and understanding, and tried to protect Toril from harm.  I will leave you now, Forrester; we may meet again some day.  

Edena After Alzem sets his things in order on Oreth he will seek an Angel out.

_Hello my friend, I have a favor to ask of you.
While I have seen the Multiverse I have never seen your home
I would ask that you take me there,
A place where I can see the beauty and glory
Of a realm that knows no evil
So that I may strive to those goals one day._

Edena:
If the Angel takes Alzem there he will stay briefly for a second then flee the place in shame.
He will then travel the multiverse trying to help those in need, not as a leader of nations but as a helpful soul trying to do what he can for those who cannot do for themselves.  Never trying to take a direct hand in matters but working from the shadows.  When periods of grief over what he has become overwhelm him he will travel to one of the hells to destroy as many demons as he can, but over time he will just stand in front of the Gates to the Seventh Heaven and stare.  Listening for what he did wrong, were he fell astray, and what must be done.


----------



## Spoof

*To the Good Guys*

OOC:

Sorry about the Angel thing, I know you were kinda hoping I would make them help you.  But the character I play was aghainst lavery in all forms, and as Edena described it that is what it seemed like.  Hopefully one of you will be able to enlist their aid in times of troubles, but they will allways be there to help, wether called upon or not.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angel speaks, to Alzem, softly:

  Will you abandon the people of Oerth?
  Will you leave the Army you brought from Krynn, leaderless?

  They call you, Alzem.
  Your Mandate calls to you, Alzem.

  You must be true to yourself.
  You must be true to those who rely on you.

  - - -

  King Glyfain from Alphatia has come to Oerth, to personally speak with the leaders of the Alliance of Oerth.
  Queen Annolae of Thyatia is also coming.
  The Gith have sent a delegation to negotiate terms of military aid to the Alliance of Oerth.

  They arrive at Veluna City, which is apparently the capital of the Alliance of Oerth.

  And Mina, arrives in Veluna City at the same time, with a delegation of the Knights of Neraka, and emissaries of the Union of the Worlds.

  Now, I - the Moderator - need the leaders of the Alliance of Oerth to come forth so discussions can be held ... (that means you, Alyx, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Dagger, Darkness, GnomeWorks, Kaboom, Kalanyr, Uvenelei, Venus, Williams, Zelda.)

  - - -

  Kalanyr, perhaps you are wondering why the great Elven Spelljamming Fleets are not coming to your aid.
  They would have come, if they could have come.
  But they are unable to come, because they are all dead.

  40 years ago, the Elven Fleets of dozens of Crystal Spheres assembled in the Fleet of Retribution, and attempted to destroy Toril.
  Their swift fate serves as a lesson to all elves today - a hard lesson about the price of intolerance, bigotry, and an eager willingness to kill.

  This happened during the 2nd IR.

  That is why no elves come.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A good speech, Serpenteye ... and it works.

  The githyanki, hate the illithid.
  A hatred that borders on madness, and the God Emperor played to that hate very well in his speech.

  The Githyanki Lich Queen is still furious over the defection of her githyanki subjects in Realmspace.  That was bad enough.
  She is far more furious that they are openly consorting with the NeoIllithid and Deep Illithid of Realmspace.
  Not to mention the kender, gnomes and other subhuman races the world of Toril so lovingly embraces, in her view.

  The Githyanki Lich Queen speaks icily:

  God Emperor of the Union of Worlds, you shall have our support.
  In return, you shall give me my due place in your Pantheon.
  The Githyanki, will take their fair share of the plunder and conquests on Oerth.
  The Githyanki, shall have realms of their own on Oerth.
  The Githyanki, shall stand as equals to your own people.

  Do you accept, or decline my offer?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Secret Text to edena and melkor:

[color=22222]erased
[/color]


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, Kas' title changed, and he picked up the chosen of the god-emperor template, could you update the lists?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thank you.

  I will update the Lists.


----------



## Mr. Draco

done


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO THE ALLIANCE OF OERTH*

Copies this and repastes it, so that it will not be overlooked:

  - - -

  King Glyfain from Alphatia, Mystara, has come to Oerth, to personally speak with the leaders of the Alliance of Oerth. 
  Queen Annolae of Thyatia, Mystara, is also coming. 
  The Gith have sent a delegation to negotiate terms of military aid to the Alliance of Oerth. 

  They arrive at Veluna City, which is apparently the capital of the Alliance of Oerth. 

  And Mina, arrives in Veluna City at the same time, with a delegation of the Knights of Neraka.

  Now, I - the Moderator - need the leaders of the Alliance of Oerth to come forth so discussions can be held ... (that means you, Alyx, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Dagger, Darkness, GnomeWorks, Kaboom, Kalanyr, Uvenelei, Venus, Williams, Zelda.)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena,
---removed---

Aren't you forgetting one person in the OA? 

There aren't many people online yet, so the risks were minimal


----------



## Forrester

I will allow Alzem into Realmspace, of course. 
------------
Alzem -- do I understand your intentions correctly? Do you plan on leaving Oerth behind completely? 

Will you not only NOT be leading the Angels against the rest, but NOT leading the rest of your celestials? 

I confess that I am impressed with your restraint, and applaud it. Leave Oerth to the Oerthers.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Conferance at Veluna City*

The white and green of her dress makes Luna look like an Emerald. She chose this outfit to match the group she stands for, the Emerald Order. With a little praying to her Deity she changes back into her true form. Where once the Elven Missionairy stood, stands now the true leader of the Emerald Order. Priestess Angelika of Razan smiles at the other people who already had arrived in Veluna City. She speaks:

"I am sorry for the betrayal, but I never travel in my true form. It is much to risky and since I have the ability to avoid these risks I will make use of them."

She kneels down and prays towards her Deity once more, mumbling the words so that Ehlonna knows her expectations. She hopes this conference will lead to an alliance between the good so they are able to stand up against the forces of Evil and the Fleet of Darkness which is on it's way. After she completes her prayer, she stands up again.

"I, Priestess Angelika, Keeper of the Forest, Lady of the Land, have arrived for this conference."

______
OOC:
Thanks Edena, I'm working on my template right now. I will send it to you this afternoon or this evening.  Also, my PC is named Angelika of Razan. Her info will be included when I send my Template to you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted, 'o Skoteinos.

  Of course, if someone reads the above message and metagames, it's going to be very obvious.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, needless to say I'm at that conference too...and not only me...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The King of Alphatia speaks to Venus and to 'o Skoteinos.

  Hail, Lady Fair.  
  Hail, Valiant Sir.

  I am King Glyfain of Alphatia, and this is Queen Annolae of Thyatis.

  We are here to offer our service to the Alliance of Oerth.
  We have listened to your messengers, and we saw in them a chance for justice and hope for our people.

  Our people are imprisoned in the Hollow World, denied the sun and the stars, oppressed under the rule of the Immortals.

  It is not because we are an evil people, but because those who have power, abuse it, and they treat us as children would toy with insects crawling through the grass.
  We are but toys to the Immortals, who are the true rulers of Mystara, and we seek our freedom.

  We are willing to buy our freedom with our blood.
  We are willing to raise our banners with the banners of the Alliance of Oerth.
  We are willing to fight at your side.

  We need new lands for our people.
  Lands where our people can grow, and flourish, as they once did before the powerful and the depraved ground us under their feet.
  A chance to become a great people again, free under the stars, with a land all of our own.

  Do you have a land for us?
  A land where we could live, free?
  Free to our own culture, our own religions, and our own rulers?
  A verdant land, one where we can grow our food, and house our people, with reasonable effort?

  This is what we request.

  We will fight at your side against all your enemies, and every after we will be your allies and friends.
  Our nations will stand with you from now on, and we will grow together.

  Will you have us?  Are our requests agreeable?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Gith emissary grumbles:

  We are here also to help the Alliance of Oerth.
  We have hundreds of battalions up in Greyspace, just waiting for the order to attack.

  I won't use a lot of words in these negotiations.
  Straight to the point here.

  We want land.

  An area the size of your Furyondy, for our people.
  Ours to do what we want in, to grow food for our fleets, to mine metals for our weapons, and open space for our needs.

  We don't want money.
  We want the land.

  If you will give us the land, our fleets will be happy to start blowing the unholy crap outta your foes, starting right now.
  For we are the Gith, the mercenaries of the Spheres, and amongst us are some of the finest fighters in existence.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina and her small cohort of Knights watch silently.

  (Moderator goes offline for an hour.)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Ho Skoteinos steps forwards and introduces himself to Angelika. "I do not believe we have met, fair lady. Allow me to introduce myself, I am Ho Skoteinos, Leader of the Pomarj. I hope you will be a valuable addition to our Alliance."

I don't know who the OA chooses, so I've written a piece for both sides...I (or we, or William) will let you know who we choose.

-----The following piece will be said if the OA doesn't want the help of the Gith-----

He then adresses King Glyfain and Queen Annolae. "Hail King Glyfain of Alphatia, hail Queen Annolae of Thyatis. Your situation is a terrible one ideed, and I will gladly free you from you current posistion. I alone, however cannot do that. I will need the help of other people, the other members of the alliance."

"Your offer sounds very reasonable, and I will gladly donate a sizable amount of land to you, but, as I said before, I alone can not give you the land you need. Though what I can give, I will, and that is The Hold of the Sea Princess, half of The Principally of Ulek and 3/4 of The Pomarj (everything except the northern Pomarj [Red Goo Research] and 1 city [for the tech trading])." 

<<Unless other members of the Alliance object, this is what I donate to them.>>

He then glances at their footwear...

-----The following piece will be said if the OA chooses the help of the Gith-----

He then adresses the Gith emmissary. "If you don't want to waste a lot of words, neither will I. Here is what I am willing to give to you: The Hold of the Sea Princess, half of The Principally of Ulek and 3/4 of The Pomarj (everything except the northern Pomarj [Red Goo Research] and 1 city [for the tech trading]). 

<<Unless other members of the Alliance object, this is what I donate to them.>>

He then glances at their footwear...


----------



## Gurdjieff

"Dear Gith emissary, King of Alphatia, 

as it is not to give what is not in my possession, I can not help you with your land. As for the land in Oerth is wanted and battle can be intens to gain any, the Emerald Order won't stop you in your tracks in your search for land, as long as you don't violate the area which the people of my Order inhabit. As for all help is wanted in the battle versus the Evil and Unholy in Oerth, we hope you can find your place in Oerth. The people of the Emerald Order wish you the best, as we can not do more at this moment."

Then she turns to Ho Skoteinos, saying:
"Hail Ho Skoteinos, leader of Pomarj. I am Priestess Angelika, leader of the Emerald Order. I also hope I can be a valuable asset to the Alliance."

After these words, Angelika takes a look to Mina, waiting for her answer in this conversation.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *A good speech, Serpenteye ... and it works.
> 
> The githyanki, hate the illithid.
> A hatred that borders on madness, and the God Emperor played to that hate very well in his speech.
> 
> The Githyanki Lich Queen is still furious over the defection of her githyanki subjects in Realmspace.  That was bad enough.
> She is far more furious that they are openly consorting with the NeoIllithid and Deep Illithid of Realmspace.
> Not to mention the kender, gnomes and other subhuman races the world of Toril so lovingly embraces, in her view.
> 
> The Githyanki Lich Queen speaks icily:
> 
> God Emperor of the Union of Worlds, you shall have our support.
> In return, you shall give me my due place in your Pantheon.
> The Githyanki, will take their fair share of the plunder and conquests on Oerth.
> The Githyanki, shall have realms of their own on Oerth.
> The Githyanki, shall stand as equals to your own people.
> 
> Do you accept, or decline my offer? *




"I accept, if you give me your full support. I accept, but your rewards will be proportional to your contribution. The Illithid are my enemies, but they are your enemies to a far greater degree. Together we can destroy them, once and for all." The God-Emperor smiles. "Welcome to the Pantheon. Welcome to the Union of Worlds."


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel GnomeWorks teleports into the conference at Veluna City silently.  He observes the discussion with what appears to be minimal interest, and speaks only to introduce himself.

"I am Kessel GnomeWorks, ruler of the Lortmils Technomancy." He introduces himself calmly, then leans against a wall to observe.  He speaks no more, though he seems to be considering something extremely perplexing.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem, looks at the angel and says:

I have fulfilled my Mandate to the best of my abilities, there is nothing left I can do, except sow more discord, in my gods name.  It is time for those I left behind to find their own path.  For now I have a task that I must accomplish, the fate of all the worlds could depend on it.   

Forrester, yes I will no longer involve myself in the affairs of Oreth, unless Samantha, to whom I owe my life, calls me.  I have left leadership of all my troops to Samantha, both those on Oreth and Toril.

Edena the rest of the troops will stay on Oreth, and to be controlled by Samantha.  I will give you the revised template with the new PL I have control over 507 + 791 = 1298 (507 for the Original troops as Alzem left 514 – 7 = 507)  

Also if any of my friends this weekend wants to take over the Krynn troops then I will let you know and I will get them up to speed and help them make their template.  

Samantha also appears at the conference to watch what happens here.  She arrives in her battle armor.  Wearing bothe the Shield and Armor of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel addresses Priestess Angelika, leader of the Emerald Order. "Greetings, fair lady." Kessel almost laughs, and he seems to be unusually close to madness. "The Alliance can use all the help that any can offer.  You are most welcome into our little band."

"As for whom we shall select to be our allies.  This is a decision for the Alliance to make in private.  I do not speak for the Alliance, but I shall agree with whatever we decide to do as a group."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT*

Melkor asked me to play the Shade, but I refused.
  Melkor then asked the Union of Oerth to play the Shade, and they accepted.

  I am disallowing this, due to a conflict of interest.
  As stated by the Union of Oerth to the Shade when they were crushed by the Alliance of Oerth on Turn 3 - that the Shade were idiots, and would be left to die.

  I will run the Shade on Turn 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

King Glyfain and Queen Annolae seem pleased by the friendly, warm reception they have received.

  King Glyfain and Queen Annolae confer, then King Glyfain speaks:

  Your fight, is our fight.
  Your cause, is our cause.
  Our people, will stand with your people.
  Alphatia and Thyatis, stand with the Alliance of Oerth!

  (You gain the 600 PL of these two nations, along with the civilian population.
  I am assuming you employ Kalanyr's 10th level magic to bring them all to Oerth.)

  The Gith mercenary regards 'o Skoteinos, and says:

  I think yer words are good, and I like yer attitude.
  Ya got a straight head on them shoulders, and it does look like yer gonna be losing it anytime soon.
  The Gith, shall accept yer lands offered.

  And the Gith, stand with the Alliance of Oerth!

  Now, who do will kill first?!

  (You gain the 300 PL of the gith spelljamming armada.  It has entered Greyspace, and will arrive at the beginning of Turn 6.)

  - - -

  The Lich Queen of the Githyanki regards the God Emperor, and smiles darkly.
  She speaks:

  So shall it be.
  My slaves, see that the God Emperor is given every delight and fancy he pleases during his stay here.
  He is to be wined and dined like there is no tomorrow.
  If any of the slaves bumble in their duties, give them to him for his pleasure.

  The army of the Githyanki, will march at once!

  (The Union of Oerth gains another 1,000 PL from the colossal githyanki army that is coming down out of the Astral Plane to their aid.
  The Queen of the Githyanki, however, does not come to Oerth.)

  - - -

  With the departure of Alzem, the army that he brought from Krynn tries to disintegrate.
  Since this army is of vital strategic importance to Oerth, and since it is large (over 700 PL) I HOPE that either Alzem, or someone else, decides to take firm control of it, and soon!

  The Dragon Overlords hate the Knights of Solamnia, the Knights of Steel, and despise even their own servants.
  They despise the people of Oerth.
  They are only here because Mina is here, and they hate her far worse than anyone else - they HATE Mina.  
  They are willing to associate with everyone else - just barely - in order to kill Mina.

  The Knights of Solamnia are happy to be here, but they hate the Dragon Overlords and their servants.

  The Knights of Steel dislike the Knights of Solamnia, AND they hate the Dragon Overlords and their servants.
  They are uncomfortable on this strange world of Oerth.

  The servants of the Dragon Overlords, hate the Knights of Solamnia and the Knights of Steel.
  And they are uncomfortable in this strange world.

  Alzem was holding this strange alliance together, but he's leaving, and the person he is putting in charge may or may not be able to keep the Krynnish Alliance (PL over 700) from disintegrating.

  Someone better do something quick!


----------



## Serpenteye

______ 
 Edena_of_Neith
________
 Melkor asked me to play the Shade, but I refused. 
Melkor then asked the Union of Oerth to play the Shade, and they accepted. 

I am disallowing this, due to a conflict of interest. 
As stated by the Union of Oerth to the Shade when they were crushed by the Alliance of Oerth on Turn 3 - that the Shade were idiots, and would be left to die. 

I will run the Shade on Turn 6. 
_________


OOC explanation: I only wrote what I did to impress the Oerth Alliance. At the same time I communicated with Lord Melkor, he knew exactly what I was doing and was ok with it.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Angelika responds to the Lord who just introduced himself to her.

"The pleasure is mine, Lord Kessel," Angelika answers with a faint smile on her face. "I have heard some rumours about you, most of them stating nothing but good. I hope I can be of some value to the Alliance. Let us hope for this combination of our countries can stand against the forces of evil. I have all faith we will be able to do this."

Angelika then faces the members of the Aliiance who have already arrived.

"Dear members of the Alliance, I have a request. For the Emerald Order has been hiding out most of the time we have great problems with our technology. We are far behind on the most of the people in Oerth. We are offering to share our part of technology, not being that much, if you can help us with yours. We'd appreciate this a lot, since the technolgy might just give us a little bit more strenght than we have now." 

Angelika smiles towards her allies, hoping for a positive answer.

If any Alliance member joins the conference, Angelika will ask them also to share their knowledge and technology with the Emerald Order. She will also offer the Emerald Order's technology for the use of the Alliance members.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST*

Yeesh!  Don't kill yourself, Edena.  Still, if you think it's best, I trust your judgement.

===================================================

Anabstercorian stands above the Army of Darkness, watching the vast rockjamming mountains sail through the void.  Millions of minds lie waiting for his announcement, and his decisions.

<< I will be brief.  Some of my orders may seem contrary to you - Trust me when I say that they will lead to our victory in the long term.  Massacre will not win us victory, here.  Charging in without thought, burning with bloodlust, will get us killed, Illithid and Drow alike. >>

<< Oerth has an advantage over us - They have vastly more powerful magicks than us, as well as the technological edge.  I won't bore you with the details - I'll leave that to your commanding officers, who I have briefed on their technology. >>

<< Primarily of concern is their supply of nuclear weapons.  I'm currently calculating the effect one of their bombs would have on our Rockjammer dreadnaughts.  I can guarentee you than it wouldn't be good. >>

<< Additionally, there is the Red Goo.  Red Goo was formed in a wild magic storm three months ago, in the vast battle when Vecna was defeated by Kas.  It is composed of dead souls trapped in unimaginable torment, and in its unrefined state it is horrendously lethal.  It can, however, be used to create weapons and armor of unimaginable strength should it be forged in to Bloodsteel - Although Bloodsteel's side effects are both benevolent and malevolent, it would be worth our time to secure a source of Red Goo.  I'm working on that now. >>

<< Their 10th tier spells give them a shocking edge on the battlefield, and with their ability to create Mythals, they have an enormous defensive advantage.  I have seen entire armies blasted to polished bone by incredible windstorms, I have seen earthquakes that send mountains lurching in to the air, I have seen the gusty peaks of the Hellfurnaces float away in to new worlds created from nothing. >>

<< But they don't have rage on their side.  And they don't have me. >>

<< Frankly, with me as your leader, they don't have a snowballs chance in Malebolge. >>

<< Here are some ground rules, though.  The "innocents" of Oerth are protected by the Angels of the Seventh Heaven.  There are hundreds of these Angels, and each of them is as powerful as dozens of your most powerful mages.  Their swords cut through defenses, be they magical or mundane, as though they weren't there, and their resistance to magic and psionics is amazing.  However, they are largely harmless IF you stay the hell out of their way.  So, FOR NOW, there will be no attacking or harming the noncombatants.  This will change, I promise you.  You can do whatever the  you want to soldiers. >>


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel smiles lightly. "Well, then, whoever you were speaking with was more than likely a fool.  I've got more nuclear power than anybody around, and I've got an itchy trigger-finger - and I'm not afraid to use any of my technologies.  Welcome to the Alliance.  Glad to have you with us." 

-----

Kessel will teleport to wherever this army that Alzem has left.  He will rise above them using his magic, and issue forth his speech both verbally and telepathically at the same time.

"Warriors from Krynn!  Do not quarrel amongst yourselves.  You require a leader, one who will guide you to victory and one that will keep you together."

"I, Kessel GnomeWorks, am that leader!  I shall be the one to guide you all." He emphasizes his point by sending images of many victorious battles, all won by them, under his leadership.

Kessel's gaze darkens. "But if you do not..."

Kessel then sends images of this army being decimated with warbots, antimatter missiles, and thermonuclear bombs, and Kessel laughing all the while.

"What say you!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh!  

  You are very persuasive, GnomeWorks!

  The Army of Krynn, I am placing under GnomeWorks's control (that is, I am adding their PL to his roster.)

  The Dragon Overlords watch in awe, then envy.
  Their servants just watch in awe.
  The Knights of Solamnia and Steel, watch in awe and horror.

  - - -

  Nice rping, Anabstercorian!

  - - -

  The King of Alphatia bows deeply to the Lady, and to the others, and speaks:

  It is an honor to be counted amongst your ranks.
  You are men and women of truth and courage, of strength and honor.
  Our warriors will fight alongside your warriors, and we will defeat the evils that you face, working together as a team.
  We will rebuild our culture here, and it will be enriched by yours.
  Our people will become your people.
  Your ways will become our ways.

  We are no longer Mystarans.
  We are Oerthians.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The comraderie and pleasantness of the Alliance of Oerth meeting with it's new friends, is broken by Mina's soft voice.

  Mina has been present since the beginning, keeping silent.

  Now she speaks:

  This city, Veluna City, would have been a pile of ashes and charred bone - now - had I not talked the Shade out of firing their nuclear weapons on it.
  You speak of peace.

  We have peace, the Union of the Worlds.
  We have the peace of strength.
  We have the peace of faith.

  Where is your strength, Alliance of Oerth?

  Do you look to your nuclear weapons?  They will betray you.
  Do you look to the Torilians?  They ran away.
  Do you look to your Gods?  They cannot save you.

  Do you think your tight confederation of tiny little countries is a defense?
  It is not.

  There is strength in submission.
  Submit, to the One God.

  Submit, and you will find in that submission all the strength you could ever need.
  Submit, and you will have the power to overcome the Elder Ones, the Red Death, and all your enemies!

  Submit to the One God, and you shall live in the peace and prosperity that you so seek!

  - - -

  The King of Alphatia and the Queen of Thyatis look at Mina in shock.
  The Gith leader glares, with a look that says:  Do I kill her now, or do I kill her yesterday?


----------



## Gurdjieff

Angelika turns around, shocked by the words  Mina just spoke. She replies:

"If you have peace, be it that way. I can't believe your words, since all you have promised us are words. Words about peace, about prosperity, yet no proof has come. The only thing you seem to say is that your god will do these things. Then give us proof. Show us what you and your god can do. Destroy evil on Oerth to show you are telling the truth. We, or at least I, have no intention in joining anything with the intentions of abusing the goodness of our hearts."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks, sternly, to the lady:

  You already have your proof.
  This city, Veluna City, is still standing.
  It stands because of the One God.

  It, and everything in it, would be instantly gone, if the One God willed it.

  However, the One God does not wish to kill.
  The One God does not seek your deaths.

  Nor is the One God required to prove anything to you.
  You are not entitled to proof.

  You must accept on faith the words of the One God.
  You must have faith in the One God.
  Only with absolute faith in the One God, will you find the happiness and peace I have spoken of.


----------



## Spoof

Samantha looks to Gnomeworks

So you would lead these people even though Alzem left them instructions on what was needed to destroy Mina.  You would come here and take this force for your own?  Yes while Alzem has left he has placed me in charge of all his forces.  Trust me he has not left for good, he will return someday, and* I WILL NOT FAIL HIM.  *  Armies of Krynn, I will ask you not to desert Alzem now, for another, as worthy as he might be.  Alzem made a promise to you, one both He and I will keep.  We will free your world from the death grip that Mina has on it.

I will ask you once, and only once, will you stand beside us?  If you choose to go then we will continue our struggle without you, and still keep to our bargain.  Even though some of us hold opposite views, we all agree that this must be done, if any are to survive.  You know I speak the truth, for when Alzem sent my to your world to request your aid you came, now I ask you to stay and see finished what we started.


Mina you say that we should believe you because your One God shows his power my NOT destroying us?  How does that show good intentions?  It only shows that you desire alive slaves as opposed to dead ones.  Your words are laced with truth, but in the end are filled with hate and violence.  Be gone from this world you are not wanted here or needed, do not cause the death and destruction that will happen if you remain.  Leave this world NOW!


Edena: I plan on staying just as active in the Game.  I do not want you to think I was leaving the IR


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  However, the One God does not wish to kill.
> The One God does not seek your deaths. *




"That is well," The God Emperor says, appearing at the conference, sipping on a drink of distilled and fermented Illithid cerebrospinal fluid spiced by illithid souls. "because neither does the God-Emperor.

 You are right, Mina, we must all stand united against our mutual enemies, but let me give you some advice. Threats do not work against my fellow oerthians, as our ally Lord Melkor has repeatedly been taught, but not yet learned. Honeyed words work better, but not without substantial proof of their truth, I have experienced that myself. No, actions speak louder than words, even true words, and our actions will speak loudly indeed. 

All of us, all those who attend this conference, stand united against the threat to Oerth. We stand against the appropriately named Fleet of Evil, against the Red Death and against all those who would attack this planet at this most inopportune time. There must be peace, peace and trust, between us all so that we can cooperate against our mutual enemies. I have brought powerful allies to aid our cause, and so have many of you. On the behalf of Oerth I thank you for your foresight and wisdom, and I thank you too, otherworlders, for endangering yourselves to help this planet. 

The Lich Queen of the Githyanki has given me a most delightful present. They have long fought the illithid and learned the ways of making those pesky creatures into something useful, and I dare say quite delicious." The God-Emperor snaps his fingers and ten barrels of 'lithwine appear in a puff of smoke along with a githyanki butler holding a tray of fine crystal glasses filled with a clear, faintly glowing fluid. "Here! I offer you a toast to celebrate our alliance. To victory!" The God-Emperor raises his glass.

"Samantha, dear, foolish, girl, Mina is wanted here. I invited her and I represent a far greater part of Oerth than you. Let's not squabble like children in these dangerous times. Let us stand united against the fleets that approach Oerth, that come as punishment for your master's folly, to eradicate or enslave all life. Then you can resume your silly little lectures."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Army of Krynn reverts back to Samantha (Spoof/Alzem) then. 
  Spoof retains the 700 PL for this army.

  - - -

  It is QUITE an interesting gathering, the one in the square in Veluna City.

  Currently present are:

  The King of Alphatia, allied with the Alliance of Oerth
  The Queen of Thyatis, allied with the Alliance of Oerth
  The Gith mercenary leader, allied with the Alliance of Oerth

  GnomeWork's character, representing the Alliance of Oerth and the Lortmil Technomancy.
  'o Skoteino's character, representing the Alliance of Oerth and the Orcish Pomarj.
  Venus's character, representing the Alliance of Oerth and the Emerald Order

  Serpenteye's character, the God Emperor, representing the Pantheon, the Union of the Worlds, and the Union of Oerth.
  Mina, representing the One God and the Knights of Neraka.

  Embassies from the Army of Krynn, allied with the Alliance of Oerth.
  Embassies from the Githyanki Army, allied with the Union of the Worlds.

  Spoof's character, representing the Celestials, and the Torilians.

  Needless to say, the atmosphere is tense.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena,

I'm a bit confused right now: have both the Gith and the Other faction joined us? I think I offered land about the size of 1 times Furyondy, which could never have been enough to get both factions to join us...right? Why exactly have the Others joined us, since they wanted land equal to the size of 2 times Furyondy? 

If I've offered enough land for both of them, consider the rest of this post void.

If I can only convince one faction to join us (and only then), it will be the Gith (I've made up my mind: I will offer the Gith all the promised territories, the offer to the Others is cancelled). I just don't have the land to convince the Others to join us and more air transports never hurt anyone...

I'd like to update my Template:

Instead of 50 PL Civ Advance, I'd like to have 60 PL Civ Advance. This 10 PL will come from my standing army. Sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The King of Alphatia and Queen of Thyatis are reasonable people, 'o Skoteinos.
  Good people, I would daresay.
  They want the best for their people.

  They see a bright future for their people with the Alliance of Oerth.
  And freedom from the oppression of the Immortals of Mystara.

  All they really want, in return for aiding the Alliance of Oerth, is a chance for their people to be free again.
  Free to pursue their own ends.
  Free to govern themselves.
  Free to practice their religions.
  Free to live.

  They genuinely wish the Alliance of Oerth as allies, and they do not wish to alienate them.

  The Gith are simply satisfied with your offer - they think the pay in plunder will make up for any missed land opportunities.
  They are mercenaries who hire themselves out to the highest bidder, and take great pride in their fighting prowess.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak joins the gathering, snarling at the God-Emperor as he strides forward.

"The maggot from the Oerth Union is almost correct, but fails to grasp the whole truth, unsurprisingly. The truth is, you have no alternative but to join with Lady Mina. "

"Even I do not know whether it is by chance or destiny that she has arrived here, now, at this final crux in the fate of Oerth, but she is here. Doubtlessly the guidance of her One True God inspired her. The whole planet is dying. The Red Death creeps closer with every word you waste. Vast Illithid and Drow fleets are converging on you to eradicate every man or creature that swears to your names."

"If you do not join, there will be war. Whether it is with the Union of Worlds or the Army of Darkness is not yet set in stone. You may even win, an unlikely but possible outcome. However, you will never survive the resulting attack by those who stood by. Be resigned to this fact. If you cling to your independence like grubs to a carcass, your way of life, your planet, your existence and that of all those who depend on you, will end. There is no use crying over the injustice of it, or reciting vapid mantras of defiance or faux-heroic declarations of principle. That is simply the way it is, and beyond your control."

"Lady Mina offers the only way out. I am not saying you have to like it. Believe me, I find standing on the same side as these Union bowel-scrapings far more repugnant than any opinion you may have of the Lady's methods, but I abide. Do not condemn a world to die for your vanity. Live with it, and by it. It is a small step to take in the end, the decision takes but an instant. Give in, let go."


----------



## Spoof

Never


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel returns to Veluna City.

"God-Emperor - for now, I must say that I agree with you.  While I shall never agree with your practices, Oerth must stand as one against any offworld threats.  So long as Mina does not force her religion upon any of those under the care of the Oerth Alliance, the Lortmils Technomancy will cooperate with you to fend off the spacefleet that threatens our planet."

"However, should you turn on us, then you will be in for one hell of a nasty surprise - and that goes for too, Mina."

Kessel takes a glass of the 'lithwine, says "To victory," and takes a draught from it.


----------



## Gurdjieff

I agree with Lady Samantha


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel hastily puts his glass back on the tray.

"Come now, my allies.  I don't like the Union, and I probably never will.  At this point, though, we should work with them to ensure the survival of Oerth.  In the end, it's our world that matters."

"As for Mina - I'm not in a position to say.  I'll go with the Alliance's decision on that one.  But I will try to work with the Union to prevent offworlders from destroying Oerth."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Ho Skoteinos looks at Kessel, then frowns. He sighs. "I suppose you're right Kessel, in the end, Oerth *is* all that matters. But Mina, know this: though I do not submit to your One God, or do anything else that you require, like the illusionary pleasing of my people, I will stand with you in battle against the fleet of Evil, for they are the prime threat now."

He take a glass of the wine, mumbles "to victory" and drinks...


----------



## Gurdjieff

"Lord Kessel, my trust in these people of the Union has only gotten worse the more they spoke. They say what they've prevented, they say that it's needed to ally to regain peace. What I don't get is why they need this alliance, this combination of two parties, to becoming slaves of the same god in who we never believed! You are faithful to your god as I am to mine I presume. I will not surrender, not submit myself to a new god just because that way we'll be better. We should be able to have peace without this sacrifice, without Mina's god being able to put his rules down. We aren't his slaves, nor are we the slaves of any other god! We are free, that's what we want!"


----------



## Serpenteye

Venus said:
			
		

> *I agree with Lady Samantha *




"The Emerald Order agrees with the celestials. That should surprise me, but sadly it does not." The God-Emperor shrugs, "May I ask you to what extent you agree with the Lady Samantha? Are you also willing to go to war against the Union of Worlds at this time when war will mean disaster for all of Oerth? Do you also want to fight Mina and her armies now, when the Drow and Illithid are coming to destroy us all? You cannot be that foolish.
I'm not asking you to worship me, though I would prefer it if you did. I know what's realistic and what's not. I'm certainly not asking that you worship Mina's God. All I'm asking is that you stand together with us against those who would destroy us all."

OOC: Welcome to the IR.


----------



## Spoof

Kessel and Ho Skoteinos, you understand what this means.  When you are absorbed by the Union there will be no aid for you.  When they enslave your people I will try to save as many as I can, but most of your populace will live out the rest of their lives as slaves to the Union.  Any plea for aid to save your people will fall on deaf ears.  When we do get around to reclaiming your lands then you will no longer be their leader.  You will live the rest of your life as an outcast, never to have a home again.  That is if your own people do not rip you apart for the suffering they had to endure or the loved ones they will lose because of this.  The decision is yours though and I hope for your people that this decision will not be their extension.


----------



## Gurdjieff

"My dear God-Emperor, it's not that I want war. That's the whole point of this discussion. The union seems to see it this way: Alliance or Death. Maybe their intentions are indeed to save Oerth, but so are our own plans. I don't see why we should live under new rules to stop the Fleet of Darkness. We can manage without this dramatical rule, now can't we?"

OOC: Thx ^_^


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel thinks for a moment.  He resumes his grip on his glass, and takes a few casual sips.

"Do not think for a moment that I or any of my people will submit to Mina or her 'One God'.  We will work with the Union to save Oerth, and that is the extet of my agreement with them."


----------



## Gurdjieff

"I am sorry Kessel, as it is not in my power to give up everything the Emerald Order stands for. It seems that in the battle against the Fleet we'll both go our own ways. Don't take me wrong here, I still belong to the Alliance, but I won't join with the Union. I have sworn to the code when I became a Paladin and I still believe strongly in this code. I shall not now, not ever join the Union. Even if this means me and my people will have to battle their own battle."

Then she turns to Samantha. 

"Lady Samantha, as I can tell you are on the same course as I am. I hope you agree with me on this matter. I hope I'm not alone in this matter."

Angelika steps up to the plate with wine, picks up a glass and pours it onto the ground. 

"For Good," She whispers.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Mina is...overly enthusiastic. Nobody expects you to submit to us," the God Emperor picks up another glass. "I completely understand your lack of trust in me, but I'm not lying now. Cooperation is the only way for us to survive."


----------



## Spoof

Angelika, you will not stand alone.  I will stand with you in these dark times.  

Lady Samantha also takes a glass and squeezes it until it shatters.  As her blood mixes with the wine she looks at the members of the Union of Slavery.

With my blood here today I vow we shall fight you until there is freedom across this world.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Detest!*

Vaeregoth raises in might and reels in fire. Burn, burn she does! But she restrains herself. The Flames die out and she lowers her body.

The Unseelie floating in the centre of the room comes down into the middle of those who remained...


<<No answers worthy you give, hardly you speak even! Ignore us you did, no answers worthy given!>>

<<By ignoring us you have chosen, you shall not recieve our aid, for full of lies you are, untruth and deception, I shall not stand by your side. Chosen you have!>>

The Unseelie flies back and when it circled around the queen a massive gate opens and the queen, Zasz and the unseelie warp out of the convention. After them the Myrmarch clad in powered assault armor rise turn around, they march into the gate as well. And wish a flash and a cracle of lightning the Queen has vanished. 


(I don't need to say she wasn't very pleased, she has attended 2 conferences and got ignored TWICE, she is NOT HAPPY. 
Guys ignoring a possible ally of 730 PL.... well, it might be me but it seemed to me that some people might need a extra 730 PL at their side.. guess I was wrong! So chosen you all have...)

-------------------------------------------------------

At the meeting of veluna city the breeze starts blowing through the hair of those who attend and right after that the expected gate opened and the host Gated in. The Queen, Zasz, the Unseelie and the Myrmarch guards.
ALso here the Unseelie flies into the centre of those who are attending and she has the same thing to tell...

<<Representatives of the Oerth Alliance, chosen you have! Ignored the Queen you have, no respons, no answers of truth and wisdom. A brief look and no words of truth and wisdom. You have chosen! With ignoring us you shall not receive our aid in this oncomming conflict. You had your chance twice, and twice you ignored us. 
So chosen you have, now accept the faith and the path you walk.>>

The Unseelie flies a few feet back at the protective circle of MyrMarchs. Hesitates and without turning around he speaks again.

<<You are not our enemy, but you might well become. Stand aside, don't stand in the way of the swarms. Stand aside nd make no more enemies then you already have. Ignored us you have, insulent you all are. The Queen allows this one chance of reprieval. STAND ASIDE, we don't ask much and in return you shall have spared yourself our wrath. 
Anyone who wants to become our enemy may, but they may find us a foe worthy of battle.>>

<<We remained neutral, but youassailed us. We took it and got over it when we had the chance to stab you in the back. Vecna asked our help to assail your countries while they lay wide open. He pointed out how you reclessly and witout reason youa ttacked us, the Hive. But we stood aside, we held our loss and held no grutch against you.>>

<<Twice we attended your meeting, twice we were invited, twice we were ignored. We coped with that and we accept your mannerless kind for the savages you are, deprived of manners and honour and the respect due to some here present.
We shall take this again and we shall remain neutral. We shall walk our own path. We need no war, we are a race of construction and building. We exist to expand and to build, we do not live to destroy.>>

The Unseelie flies back into the protective circle and hovers next to the Queens head. The Queen, Zasz and the unseelie move to a newly opend gate. The Queen and Zasz vanish and right before the unseelie enters the gate he turns around and speaks his last words.

<<You have enemies a plenty, make no more if you don't hav to. You rejected a possible friendship, but certainly make no enemies, for war is not what we seek, but building is what we seek. We live to build not to destroy!>>

And with those words the unseelie also vanishes into the gate.

The MyrMarchs in Assault armor move to the gate, form a half circle and turn to view those present. And they all emit a singular telepathic messsage.

<<We live to serve, we live to die, we are as one.... we LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!>>

And with those last words the MyrMarchs turn and march into the gate. And with the sound of Battle Armor klinging on the ground they vanish into the gate and all was silent as before.

------------------------------------------------


(You all also had the chance to gain another 730 PL to join your cause but you just IGNORED it and left it at that. You also shall receive no help, and don't blame em afterwards.It was you all and you all alone who just IGNORED ME. You chose your path and so it shall be... for now.)

OOC: No one had the chance to interrupt and had the time to speak before the Queen vanished. You shall NOT have a third chance to adress here. You all blew the possible aid of another 730 PL for turn 6 right here. Maybe better next time. Just Spoof really answered to my presence. Forrested, Kalanyr just replied brief and without any real interest... Just like if someone of that power cares for a few lines of polliteness.... I want words of power, words of faith.. words of wisdomand of truth.. I specifically asked for them... but they didn;t come.. )


-----------------------------------------------


Edena, I posted I was sending my spelljammers over to the Dragon Island, what do I find?


----------------------------------------------


I'm starting on my template and my secret mail right NOW.


----------



## Gurdjieff

"God-Emperor, what you are stating now is something completely different from what the Union was supposed to be. Are you sure your ally and companion Mina agrees with this? Cooperation is a big difference with being allies, as cooperating is just fighting together against this combined enemy. Becoming allies is out of the question, since it is much more than just battling against the Fleet. I'm sure you know why I can't be involved with invluences from Evil," Angelika answers with a small grin on her face. "The truth is, I think we can survive against the fleet without all this trouble of making a new alliance, the Union, or even taking any special actions. Of course we'll need armies, but I believe the Angels and the Gods will save us. Call me a ignorant believer, I carry the faith. As faith is the one thing that can keep us going.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Mina thought she could frighten you. She thought she could bluff you into joining the Union. I never did. The time for lies is over, the time for unity has come. Unity for everyone at their own terms, but unity we must have. We must have peace to prepare for war, and our time to prepare is running out. We must fight together, side by side, and we must be victorious." The God Emperor raises his glass and with a hint of a question and a slight (rather charming) smile he says to Angelika, "To Victory."

__
OOC:
Forsaken One, I'm sorry. I had no idea that Vaeregoth was at the meeting. If I would have known the God Emperor would have spoken to her. He did, however adress the entire gathering, including (apparently) Vaeregoth.


----------



## Gurdjieff

"God Emperor, I don't understand," Angelika answers to the awaiting God Emperor. "If you really want this unity what you speak of, if your words are spoken truly, agree to this. Instead of us joining Mina and the hers, join Samantha and me, join the Good side! Don't be tempted to what the words of the evil one say, but believe in what your hart can do for you. You won't be disappointed. This does mean Mina will have to forget her plans for living under one god, this does mean a real unity will be formed. I guess this is what the Alliance is suppossed to be."

Now it's Angelika's turn to take create a smile on her face, awaiting response from the God Emperor.


----------



## The Forsaken One

OOC: I got very anoyed, if you want me to look up, the 2 rather LARGE posts on which only edena answered (so yes they were there last thread!) then I shall do that for you.. they are even unedited 

But you made your choise... better reading then  Only edena noticed them and he has the tendancy to miss some of mine.. same as Kal's who gets looked over rather frequently even with his rather large signature.. but well.. this is the way it goes.... like I said.. start looking you just got 730 PL rather pissed and they aint liking anyone now..... Who would like to get ignored... just Alzem and Mina answered Her... to some extend.. and non of which she liked (at least from mina.. Alzem gave the only fulfillign answers..)


----------



## Serpenteye

"I once asked to join the Oerth Alliance. They rejected me. They made their choice. Now I must strive for unity from the other side. I cannot, at this time of ultimate danger, break my old alliances. That would only cause chaos and destruction. That would cause a war that the people of Oerth can not afford, not now, and perhaps not ever." The God Emperor seems genuinely sad, "No, I feel your words in my heart, and I know that there is much truth in them, but I cannot do what you ask."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Serpent, thread 4 page 9 if you missed me


----------



## Gurdjieff

"In that case, God Emperor, we'll battle the same enemy, but not side by side. The Emerald Order offers a peace treaty with the God Emperor. We aren't seeking enemies, we're seeking peace. If you accept this offer, we will not attack you, not do anything to directly hurt you or your people. Since we can't seem to find a way to give up what we stand for, which is the better sake for our own people, we'll both have to find our own way. I really hope you accept this offer, since both our countries would benefit from this treaty."

___

OOC:
I have indeed missed the part of The Forsaken One's arrival. It's on page 9 from thread 4 *as TFO told me myself* Maybe by time this msg is completed he posted this already ^_^


----------



## GnomeWorks

"When it comes down to it, all that matters is Oerth.  However, I for one will not see this world overrun with evil or self-serving dictators.  I will not see the world be forced into a single faith under some non-Oerthian."

"God-Emperor, I hope that you understand that I have no intention of allying with you.  We are simply collaborating against a common threat.  If Mina or you decide to also become a threat, then you will be dealt with accordingly."

As the God-Emperor speaks, Kessel becomes angry. "To hell with past alliances!  The world can take a little more chaos.  Join the Alliance.  Join us, and forego Mina.  Join us, and forget the past.  I, for one, may be forgiving if you are truly repentent.  For once, I think that I may be able to trust you - if you wish to be trusted."

"And allies, both old and new - do not think that I am abandoning the Alliance.  I am working with the Union to destroy a threat to Oerth, and that is all.  And, perhaps, saving one that has fallen into the darkness."


----------



## Serpenteye

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Serpent, thread 4 page 9 if you missed me  *




Yes, I remember reading that now. Well, I say to my defence that the God Emperor wasn't at the conference at that time, he was dancing with the Lich Queen of the Githyanki and a bit preoccupied negotiating a treaty with her. 
___

"Yes, Angelika, I accept your peace-treaty. We have never fought eachothers and I hope we never will. It would be a terrible thing to see such beauty destroyed." He winks at her.
_
"Kessel, the future is infinite, anything is possible given time. But now is not the time for chaos. Oerth is a fragile thing, I'll not risk breaking it."


----------



## Gurdjieff

"In that case, peace between our people will rule. Let it be so." Angelika smiles broadly as she says goodbye to the God Emperor. She turns to Kessel and removes the smile. She creates a serious face as she starts speaking.

"Lord Kessel, of course I know you won't leave the Alliance. I trust you, I have faith in you, as I have in all the members of the Alliance. I will support you with everything I can, but I cannot promise I will work together with that spawn of Evil, that Mina. I know you'll understand and I know you probably feel the same, even though your mind speaks differently. As I guide myself by hart more than by mind, I am not easily influenced by these kind of happinings. I know my Deity will tell me what to do when the time is right. I presume yours will do the same for you."


----------



## Creamsteak

(Double Post)


----------



## Creamsteak

OC-

I am a bit weary, so these letters won't be too well played, but they will cover my point. I will ally with the Union of the Worlds with Sollir. This has already been discussed with both the Alliance and the Union.

IC-

Dear God Emporer, Kas, Lord Melkor, Mina, and the rest of the Union of Worlds exluding only Sollir whom is already aware of this,

I ask all of you to voluntarily read the Book of Exalted Deeds which I presented you with. Mina has already accomplished this task. That is why I am currently allied with Mina. I am not allied with any of the others, however. I am awaiting your acceptance or decline of the book. If you accept, I will definitely ally with you, if you do not accept I will take alliance into consideration, but not necessarily without some type of coaxing.

IC-

Dear Alliance of Oerth,

You know I stand with you in light of pure evil. I have sent a letter to the Union of Worlds in which I, the Paladin Sanctus Punitor, will be joining with them in hopes of converting them to serve Oerth to its fullest. I am not promoting war between us, but I am promoting unity... If you have any discussions (and I am sure you will) to carry with me, please go to the Capital in Delrune for the press conference. Thank you.

OC-

I will post my Level 90 version of Sanctus on the character post, momentarily.


----------



## zouron

**An officer of the Eternal Union hands Kalanyr a small scroll saying only "May the gods make it work.", then bows respectfully to Kalanyr and leaves.**


----------



## Creamsteak

I can't find the "Character" Thread to post my new version of Sanctus... Can someone direct me? If it really has disappeared, then should I post it here?

OT- Has anyone here ever had an ear infection that made them feel kind of off about everything... It is also making it hard for me to type with the usual flow I have...?


*Edit* I will post the newest version of Sanctus Here:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sanctus Punitor (Latin: Holy Avenger)*
Male High Elf (Ranger20/Paladin20/EpicRanger25/EpicPaladin25)
*Size:* Medium (5 ft., 4 in. tall);
*Hit Dice:* 20d10 + 20d10 + 25d10 + 25d10 +720; (hp 1170)
*Initiative:* +15 (+11 Dex + 4 Misc)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 21 (+11 Dex Bonus)
*Melee Attack:* +99/+94/+89/+84/+79/+74/+69/+64/+59/+54/+49/+44/+39/+34/+29/+24/+19/+14
*Ranged Attack:* +101/+96/+91/+86/+81/+76/+71/+66/+61/+56/+51/+46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21/+16
*Saving Throws:* Fort +61, Ref +42, Will +38
*Allignment:* Lawful Good
*Ability Scores:*Str 28, Dex 32, Con 26, Int 28, Wis 28, Cha 31

*Languages Spoken:* Common, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan.

*Skill Ranks and Feats:* Wilderness Lore +46, Animal Empathy +46, Hide +46, Move Silently +46, Listen +69, Spot +69, Search +69, Heal +92, Intuit Direction +46, Ride +46, Diplomacy +46, Climb +23, Knowledge: Religeon +46, Knowledge: Nature +46, Concentration +46, Spellcraft +46, Knowledge: Literature +46, Knowledge: History +46, Knowledge: The Planes +46, Knowledge: Weapons & Armor +46, Unspent Skill Points +15; Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Endurance, Expertise, Whirlwind Attack, Improved Critical: Infectio Onis Ferrum, Improved Initiative, Leadership, Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Trample, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Sunder, Great Cleave, Quick Draw, Run, [Track], Weapon Finesse: Infectio Onis Ferrum, Weapon Focus: Infectio Onis Ferrum, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wonderous Item, Forge Ring, Scribe Scroll.

*Artifacts* 
Infectio Onis Ferrum (Latin: A Killing Sword) ((Minor/Major Artifact))
Aquila Arcus (Latin: Eagle Bow) ((Minor Artifact))             
Talisman of Pure Good ((Minor Artifact))
Book of Exalted Deeds ((Minor Artifact))
Aula Caballus (Latin: Palace Horse) ((Sanctus Mount))

*Ranger Spells Per Day:*  9/9/9/9

*Paladin Spells Per Day:*  9/9/9/9

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Infectio Onis Ferrum* (Latin: A Killing Sword) ((Minor/Major Artifact))
Ability Scores: Int 24, Wis 22, Cha 16, Ego 50
Allignment: Lawful Good
Communication: Speech and Telepathy
Languages Spoken: Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Common, Celestial, Draconic, Ignan, Infernal.

*Primary Abilities*
Detect evil at will
Find traps at will
Detect magic at will
Wielder can see invisible at will
Locate object in 120-ft. radius
Wielder does not need to sleep
Wielder does not need to breathe

*Extraordinary Abilities*
True Seeing at will
Passwall at will
Haste at will
Improved invisibility at will
Teleport, 600 lb. maximum [1/day]

*Purpose*
Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil
Defend the High Elves
Defend the servants of Corellon Larethian

*Special Purpose Powers*
Disintegrate (DC 26)
True Resurrection on the wielder, one time only
+2 luck bonus to all saving throws
+2 deflection AC bonus
Spell resistance 35
Power resistance 35

*Holy Avenger:*In the hands of any character other than a paladin, this sword performs only as a +5 longsword. In the hands of a paladin, this Greater Holy (+20d6 points of holy damage against evil creatures) weapon becomes a +6 longsword, creates a spell resistance of 35 in a 25-foot radius, and casts dispel magic (usable once every round as a standard action) in a 25-foot radius at the class level of the paladin. (Only the area dispel is possible, not the targeted dispel or counterspell versions of dispel magic.)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aquila Arcus* (Latin: Eagle Bow) ((Minor Artifact))
Ability Scores: Int 18, Wis 15, Cha 20, Ego 15
Allignment: Lawful Good
Communication: Speech
Languages Spoken: Common, Draconic, Elven, Formian, and Ignan

*Primary Abilities*
Detect evil at will
Find traps at will
Detect magic at will
Wielder can see invisible at will
Locate object in 120-ft. radius

*Extraordinaries Abilities*
Wielder gains free use of Imbue Arrow
Wielder gains free use of Seeker Arrow
Wielder gains free use of Phase Arrow
Wielder gains free use of Hail of Arrows
Wielder gains free use of Arrow of Death

*Oathbow:*Of elven make, this white +3 longbow whispers "Swift defeat to my enemies" in Elven when nocked and pulled. If the firer swears aloud to slay her target, the bow's whisper becomes the low shout "Swift death to those who have wronged me." Against such a sworn enemy, the bow has a +5 enhancement bonus, arrows launched from it gain +10d6 holy damage, and arrows launched from it deal double normal damage (and x4 on a critical hit instead of the normal x3). However, if the firer does not deal the killing blow on the sworn enemy within 24 hours, the bow falls inert for one week, during which it possesses no magical abilities or bonuses at all. Further, the character is demoralized and suffers a -1 morale penalty to attack rolls, saving throws, and checks during that week.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aula Caballus* (Latin: Palace Horse) ((Sanctus Mount))
*Axiomatic Horse, Heavy War
Large Animal*
Hit Dice: 45d8 + 180 (360 hp)
Intiative: +5 (+5 Dex)
Speed: 180 ft. (90 ft. x2 Horshoes of Speed)
Armor Class: 44 (-1 Size +5 Dex +20 Natural +8 Magic Plate Armor)
Special Qualities: Scent, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share Saving Throws, Command creatures of its kind, Spell resistance 45, Power resistance 35
Ability Scores: Str 34, Dex 20, Con 18, Int 9, Wis 9, Cha 14
Skills: Listen +48, Spot +48

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *IC-
> Dear God Emporer, Kas, Lord Melkor, Mina, and the rest of the Union of Worlds exluding only Sollir whom is already aware of this,
> 
> I ask all of you to voluntarily read the Book of Exalted Deeds which I presented you with. Mina has already accomplished this task. That is why I am currently allied with Mina. I am not allied with any of the others, however. I am awaiting your acceptance or decline of the book. If you accept, I will definitely ally with you, if you do not accept I will take alliance into consideration, but not necessarily without some type of coaxing.
> *




"My outlook on the world is neutral, not evil, not good. Books of Exalted Deeds usually have harmful effects on people of my alignment, they are in fact usually considered cursed by most humans. I, however, am no human. I am a God, and such minor curses are useless against Gods. Mina is no God, and the book was obviously powerless against her. It would be pointless for me to read your book."

-
OOC- Edena: Would the Book of Exalted Deeds work against the God Emperor?


----------



## Kalanyr

Creamsteak-Its in the Rogues Gallery.


Kalanyr takes the scroll from Zouron and stares out at it without unrolling it for a second before nodding to Zouron

"It will be done"



Forsaken-What was wrong with my respone to the Vaerogoth?


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- Mr. Draco - I have put no secrets into the book. Just read it and get it over with so that I can be an ally with you without losing my Paladinhood. You HAVE TO or else I could easily become a classless character or a blackguard. If you don't want that then I can let you wear my Talisman of Good. There is no secret hidden in it, and generally anything the book does to you is probably for your own good. I also believe that the outcome of the book is up to Edena and you have to read it to find out what it would be.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Template*

Edena if you read this could you pease confirm you have received my template, my provider went a bit shaky whenI sent it.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *OOC- Mr. Draco - I have put no secrets into the book. Just read it and get it over with so that I can be an ally with you without losing my Paladinhood. You HAVE TO or else I could easily become a classless character or a blackguard. If you don't want that then I can let you wear my Talisman of Good. There is no secret hidden in it, and generally anything the book does to you is probably for your own good. I also believe that the outcome of the book is up to Edena and you have to read it to find out what it would be. *




"Mr Draco" 
__
"Very well then, I'll read your holy book of curses." The God Emperor picks up the book and starts reading.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Ahh, finally back at the computer after several hours...

Creamsteak, Well, I never said i wouldn't read the book.  Actually, why not?  Kas believes completely that everything he's doing is "right" and "good."  Plus there's still all that faith in the God-Emperor. 

Serpenteye: check your email, i made a new version of our template.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, you still need to add the 1000PL of githyanki that joined us to our claims post.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr turns to the Mystrans and the Gith

"I thank you for responding to our call and joining us in this time of danger. We are in your debt. I will do what I can to repay it. "

Kalanyr fades from view in the conference room leaving a sending in his wake to observe what happens.

In Eillisteraee's Palace on the Plane of Ysgard Kalanyr appears he walks forward and kneels before his Goddess.

"Hail, Lady of the Dance, I come before you in supplication. I have lead the drow of Oerth free from Lolth but now comes a great fleet of Darkness to destroy us for turning from them. I ask that you call your servants from many worlds together to aid us in this time of strife, for I fear this army will not be content with merely destroying the good drow of Oerth but will seek and destroy the good drow of every world."


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen appears surrounded by 10 gold dragons and his retinue.  Fand Dyvyr, the druidess, smiles widely at the representative of the Emerald Enclave. Lord William Ronald of Keoland regards o' skotenos and the gith warmly.  Gwilym Raonul smiles and King Glyfain and Queen Annolae.  Moghyr the Old nods respectfully to Vaeregoth.  Larissa Hunter of Dyvers looks troubled at the site of Mina.

"Pardon my lateness to this conference.  I have been busy using my healing skills."

"Vaeregoth, Leader of the Swarm, I greet you.  I would be honored if you would help us with the defense of Oerth against the fleet of evil.  I have voiced support of your proposal, and I hope others will support it as well.  I respect your might, your courage, and your honesty."  Hazen bows politely to Vaeregoth in a gesture of respect.  It is as close the formian version of the bow one leader gives another as is possible for a human.

"King Glyfain, Queen Annolae, I welcome you and your people to Oerth.  May your people enjoy their new lands and their new found freedom.  I also welcome teh gith - bold, mighty, and cunning.  The Oerth Alliance will help you with your lands in any way that you require.  I am greatly honored to welcome such valiant peoples into the Oerth Alliance."

"'o Skotenos, welcome!  You are not only a valiant ally, but a wise leader.  Kessel Gnomeworks, Lord Kalanyr, I greet you.   Angelika,  I welcome the Emerald Order to the alliance.  I have been working on ways to reduce pollution and preserve Oerth, the home that we love."


"Lady Samantha of Hope Island, I am honored by your presence.  May Alzem return to us soon.  I thank you for showing the courage of your convictions."

"God Emperor of the Union and Kas, Slayer of Gods,  I greet you.  I will stand with those who will fight the Fleet of Evil."

"Acererak,  I choose another option than what you propose.  I respect your great knowledge but I see more than one possibility at present."

Hazen turns to Mina, and calmly regards her with his hazel eyes.  There is an almost weary look on his face.

"Mina,  I wish you peace.  However,  I am not going to abandon my faith nor do I think threats will work well with any of us."

"What the God Emperor of the Union choses to do in his lands is his concern.  He has the sovereign right to make the alliances he choses -- even if I may disagree with some of his choices."

"I will not submit to your One God.  Takhisis, or Tiamat as she is known here, is just another power seeking to dominate mortals by threats and force.  I lived with Iuz as a neighbor for years.  If he were still among us, he would tell you that I do not give in to threats."

"Indeed, I would say that the Alliance of Oerth stands for the rights of its members to make their choices.  We are one, yet diverse.  This is perhaps our greatest strength.  While we may not always agree with one another, we respect each other."

"Your god,  goddess last time I checked on the matter, is a power of Krynn.  What has happened to the other deities of your world is unknown to me. "

"However, I believe there are a few things that those allied with you should see."

"Magic is fading in Krynn.  Here is why."

An image is shown of a wizard trying to cast a spell, but failing.  He tries again.  Suddenly around the wizard is seen a horde of ghosts, drawing upon his magical energy.

"A good way to keep power out of the hands of any potential adversary.  The dead are made into slaves of your master.  I reject this slavery."

"Mina, even when you seek to help, you have caused unintentional harm."

An image is shown of an old woman, heading towards her bed chambers.   Later an image is shown of her standing in a room with mirrors smashed.  It seems she has been restored to youth.  However, this is a lie.  She seems like someone's rough image of a beautiful young woman.  A mockery.  A mannequin made out of human fresh.  The woman weeps bitterly.

"This woman is someone I admire.  She found faith, when others doubted her.   She held to that faith until the day she died.  She warned you of the darkness of your god and a destructive path.  She choose to die with her faith intact, rather than to deny the truth that informed her life.  She choose to die of old age rather than an illusion of youth.  She chose to die rather than submit.  I honor the choice of Goldmoon, last Hero of the Lance.   She was a remarkable woman, your mother, and I send my sympathy for your loss."

"I urge you to consider why someone would not follow your god.  Your deity is merely a voice in a chorus.  Ao has greater claim to being called the One God, although it seems he may be Overgod of Realmspace or perhaps an aspect of an even higher power."

"I will oppose the Fleet of Evil, but there are more options than what you are presenting Mina.  I do not back down easily.  I will work with those opposing the Fleet, even if I disagree with them strongly."


----------



## William Ronald

Secret to Forrester and Edena:

Hazen sends a message to Realmspace asking for a meeting with Forrester.  Forrester, e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.

Secret for Edena:

The Oerth Alliance will send a message to the Angels of the Seventh Heaven.

"Angels of the Seventh Heaven, holy ones, I greet you.  On behalf of my people and all of Oerth I beseech you to aid this world.  We are in peril from the Fleet  of Evil.  We face the peril of the Blood Waste and even greater evils."

"Many innocents will die without your aid.  I have been willing to send my civilians to Hope Island on Toril so that they may be safe.  I am still willing to do so.  I have faith in you and your goodness."

"I ask that you aid my people.  I have devoted my life to my god Rao and Oerth.  I humbly and respectfully ask for your aid."

Hazen also sends out messages to dwarven, human, and gnomish spell jamming fleets.  He also contacts powers in Cerilia on Aerbrinnis, in Jakandor, and the Rael, the advanced star faring race in Tale of the Comet.  If they exist, I contact Tekumel  (the first published fantasy setting)  and the world of Dave Arneson's Blackmoor.  (Essentially all published settings where I can find good or neutral powers willing to aid Oerth.)


----------



## Creamsteak

To Edena,

Earlier you posted we gain 3 in the monster arms race. Is this 3 per turn, bringing our rating up to 15, or is this just some minor +3 addition to our PL. I need this for our template. Red Goo Rating 0 of course.


----------



## Mr. Draco

secret message for edena:
[color=22222]
Edena, I just had an idea.  You're familiar with the Battletech universe right?  Well, Kas will contact the Crusader faction of the Wolf clan.  If he manages this, then he will use magic to accomplish mind-reading, and learn of the clan social system.  If he manages this much, he will challenge Khan Vlad Ward of the Crusader Wolves to a trial of possesion of a Cluster of Mechs, their pilots, support vechicles, support facilities, and the dropships required to move them (complete with crew and aerospace fighters).  In the bidding phase, Kas will attempt to bring the trial down to a one on one duel with whoever is chosen from the Wolf Clan.[/color]


----------



## William Ronald

Secret for Edena:

My red goo rating is 0.  My forces try to use healing spells to free souls from the Red Goo and Red Steel.  We ask if they will help us protect Oerth or try to at least influence others to do so.  (If they wish to just leave in peace, we will wish them well.)

Can I call on other settings and systems.  Maybe I can get the Vorlons from Babylon 5.

Or maybe Hazen's friends, the Guardians of Earth from Gamma World.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If you need confirmation, the League of Warlords also has a Red Goo rating of 0


----------



## The Forsaken One

William, your post was to behind mine.. sorry, I'm out for turn 6 and you can't do anything to change it back. Sorry folks, to late you had your chance.. TWICE and you just left it at that... well choises are made...

So no need for any discussion, you can keep your PL.. use it well, youll need it. I thought 100 PL for 730 wast to bad.. but hey that's your choise!

Now this 730 PL isn't coming to your aid anytime soon, and neiter to the other side...

I'm staying the heck out of you backstabbing treacherous dudes... get it all under controll, stop ignoring me and maybe you have  a offer that will convince us to join you.

But not the start of this turn.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*Secret post*

Edena,

[color="333333"]
I will try to find out why Forsaken One is leading the Monster Arms Race, the Constructs Arms Race AND the Planar Arms Race.
Remeber my project.
[/color]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Before answering any questions, or updating the Lists, I need to make an IC reply to William's well rped speech to Mina:

  For the first time since she came to Oerth, Mina falls back in shock, as William speaks:
  She goes white with shock.
  Then she looks stricken.

  Then she looks ... angry.

  I do not think Mina has been angry before - I do not recall it in the books - but she is angry now.

  She looks at William, and this anger is directed at him.
  When her eyes meet William, he looks into them, and he sees and feels the anger like he stood before a blast furnace.

  She speaks:

  Archcleric Hazen ...

  Your words were meant to bring hurt and harm.
  Your words were meant to slander and belittle the One God.
  Your words were the words of an enemy.

  The God Emperor has made every effort to be reasonable with you.
  I will let him parley with you.
  I will not degrade myself or the One God by allowing you to remain in my presence.

  And with that, Mina disappears from the conference.
  Along with the Knights of Neraka who were with her.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS*

Kalanyr

  Kalanyr fades from view in the conference room leaving a sending in his wake to observe what happens. 
  In Eillisteraee's Palace on the Plane of Ysgard Kalanyr appears he walks forward and kneels before his Goddess. 
  "Hail, Lady of the Dance, I come before you in supplication. I have lead the drow of Oerth free from Lolth but now comes a great fleet of Darkness to destroy us for turning from them. I ask that you call your servants from many worlds together to aid us in this time of strife, for I fear this army will not be content with merely destroying the good drow of Oerth but will seek and destroy the good drow of every world."

   ANSWER:

  Eilistraee herself cannot directly interfere.

  However, when Kalanyr returns to Istarland, a great force of elves has arrived.
  These are not the elves of Toril, Oerth, or Krynn.

  These are a tall, noble people, appearing as very handsome (or beautiful) and noble humans might.
  A light seems to emanate from them, as if they were angelic, for those with eyes to see.
  They are wearing very ornate armor of mithril and adamantite, and are carrying enchanted swords and bows.
  They are divided equally between elven men and elven women.
  There are over a million of them.
  They hail from the world of Dneiper, and having heard Kalanyr's call, they have come to help.

  There is none of the standard D&D elven racism here.
  These people are lofty, idealistic, and noble.
  Their intentions are entirely altruistic.

  And Kalanyr, gains a full 500 PL from their army.

  RULING:

  'o Skoteinos gains the 300 PL from the Gith mercenaries.

  Venus gains the 300 PL from the King Glyfain of Alphatia and his people.

  William gains the 300 PL from the Queen Annolae of Thyatis and her people.

  Spoof gains the full 700 odd PL from the Army of Krynn

  Because of the added PL from these forces above, I will need new Templates from:

  Kalanyr
  'o Skoteinos
  Spoof
  Venus
  William

  Since your PL is greater than it was before, you have new options, and I am giving you the chance to take advantage of them.

  Also, Mr. Draco and Serpenteye gain the full 1,000 PL from the Githyanki Army, to be added to their Template.

  Mr. Draco, Serpenteye - if you sent me a Template that did not take into account the added 1,000 PL, please create a new one that does.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Secret to Forrester and Edena: 

  Hazen sends a message to Realmspace asking for a meeting with Forrester. Forrester, e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com. 

  Secret for Edena: 

  (message deleted)

  ANSWER TO WILLIAM

  Your plea was successful, William.  Good rping.
  They are coming to help you.

  However, no help is available from outside Greyspace or Realmspace or Krynnspace at this point.
  All the help that could have been obtained, has been obtained.
  Nothing further is going to arrive for Turn 6.                                                                                               

  - - -

   creamsteak

  To Edena, 

  Earlier you posted we gain 3 in the monster arms race. Is this 3 per turn, bringing our rating up to 15, or is this just some minor +3 addition to our PL. I need this for our template. Red Goo Rating 0 of course.

  ANSWER:  This is an extra 3 per turn (or an extra 36 on Turn 6, where the Monster Arms Race is at x 12.)

  - - -                                                                                     

   Mr. Draco

  (message deleted)

  Mr. Draco, no further help from outside is available now.
  Everyone has obtained all the help that is currently available.
  Everything that is going to come and help on Turn 6, is either here or on the way.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  (message deleted)

  I repeat, all outside sources of aid are exhausted at this point.
  No further forces are coming.

  The forces from Terra cannot arrive on Turn 6.

  William, they are coming to help you.  As previous said.

  - - -          

   'o Skoteinos

  I will try to find out why Forsaken One is leading the Monster Arms Race, the Constructs Arms Race AND the Planar Arms Race. 
  Remeber my project. 

  ANSWER:  

  That is pretty well known to everyone.  He has engaged in massive amounts of Red Goo Research.
  This ruthless, all out research has enabled him to do quite a number of things.
  As for the details of what he has done, I will wait until Turn 6, and then tell you what your spies discover ...

  By the way, the reason your attacks have failed, so far, 'o Skoteinos, is that the foes you attacked, aren't there.
  Your people have found lands emptied of people.
  Homes, villages, towns, even whole cities lie abandoned.
  Everything of value, down to the last copper piece and iron filing, has been taken.
  Where the people all went, nobody knows.
  As Kalanyr, who is probably pulling out his hair in frustration, will tell you, not even his 10th level scrying has been able to discover where everyone vanished to.
  And so, your forces, sent as per your posts, aren't finding any foes to fight.

  This, by the way, is also true of Forsaken One's formians.
  You find small forces of them, here and there in the Underdark, armed with powered assault armor made out of Red Steel.
  But the Hive Cluster - it is gone.  Where it was, is a great empty cavern in the Underdark.
  The Hive Cluster is gone, without a trace as to where it went.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr bows to these noble elves

"Greetings Kin, you remind me of the Sidhe, I must say. Welcome to Ishtarland. Your aid is most welcome in these troubled times, we are in your debt"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And they reply:

  Hail, Kalanyr.
  We know of the danger that threatens.
  We are at your service.

  We appreciate the danger Mina represents.
  She is the greatest of all the dangers you face.
  Above all else, she must be dealt with.

  We will stand firm, Kalanyr, even if the Red Death or the Elder Ones come.
  We have strong protections against the Elder Ones, and we can stand against them in battle.

  We will aid you in halting the Red Death from coming to this world.
  We understand it's danger.

  We are here for you and all of yours, Kalanyr.

  - - -

  And the elves bow in respect.

  They are friendly to the drow.
  They are friendly to the yuan-ti.
  They are friendly to the hempmonalanders.
  They are friendly to everyone who is friendly to them.
  To those who are not friendly, they simply make a point of leaving them alone.

  They treat any celestials they meet with reverence and deep respect.


----------



## Spoof

OOC: See above post 
OOC: ahh its good to be loved


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena what did I find on dragon Island with my Spelljammers?

And I'm afraid you're gonna have a heart attack when you view the size of my mail hehe 

(Template, secret post, casual in 1  )

And u know how I elaborate when I get started


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena what did I find on dragon Island with my Spelljammers? 

  ANSWER:

  Nothing.  Nothing but an empty set of islands.


  I'm sure I will have a heart attack.
  I get enough e-mail to have a heart attack as it is.
  Remember that you will only be able to send me 3 e-mails during Turn 6 - so make them good ones!

  Edena

  (goes offline)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Ok then I'm claiming dragon island!


----------



## kaboom

Forsaken One, I have not been around to answer to your PC. Would you give me a chance to respond?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I sent our template in plain text.


----------



## Mr. Draco

secret text for edena:
[color=22222]
It doesn't matter to me if i can't bring the cluster of mechs/aerospacefighters/elementals/& full support crew to Oerth on turn 6.  Actually I'd prefer turn 7.  And about my challege to a trial of possesion for the cluster of mechs, well, let's make it a trial of possesion for a GALAXY of mechs/aerospacefighters/elementals/& all their support vechicles along with crew.  I'm not sure how familiar you are with clan military structure, or trials, so here is some info on it:
-----
Unit Structure: Clan military structure is as follows: 

Point 1 'Mech or 5 Elementals 
Star 5 'Mechs or 25 Elementals 
Binary 2 Stars 
Trinary 3 Stars 
Cluster 4-5 Binaries/Trinaries 
Galaxy 3-5 Clusters 
Nova 1 'Mech Star and 1 Elemental Star 
Supernova 1 'Mech Star and 2 Elemental Stars

Trial of Possession: This trial resolves conflicts in which two or more Clans claim the right to the same thing, be it territory, a warrior's genes, or even supremacy in a difference of opinion. This trial uses formal challenge of the attacker and the response of defending forces, and favors those commanders from the attacking Clan skillful enough to bid minimal forces.

-----
[/color]


----------



## The Forsaken One

Sorry Kaboom, chance just passed. Same for everyone else. Try harder during turn 6 
And my PC is not going to go happy into a conversation with you all except Kalanyr, Melkor (if he does something for me) and Spoof.

The rest can butt off


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Template.*

just send it again (and made a backup this time  )
Could you confirm it plz? and like I said inteh mail a compelte and full answer and good read of it is absolutelyyy necissary


----------



## The Forsaken One

*William, if you missed it last thread.*

Here it is for you 


The Crook of Rao
The Crook of Rao appears as a short bronzewood staff, approximately four feet in length. It is capped in mithral at both ends and studded with carven gemstones along its entire length. The gemstones alone are worth over 50,000 gp, although none can be removed, damaged, or destroyed. 

[The powerful relic known as the Crook of Rao was described by Tenser as "a small mace, albeit one fashioned of iron and silver and encrusted with carven gemstones". 1 Canon Hazen of Veluna has described it as "a crooked stave". 2 It may be that the artifact can change form. However, given its name, it is probably best seen as a staff rather than a mace.] 

History 
Rao, the serene, detached god of reason, does not act on the Prime Material Plane directly, but he is known to have created several powerful magical artifacts which are highly potent against evil, possibly with the aid of Boccob. 

The Crook of Rao appears very early in the annals of the known history of the Flanaess, and may have existed since the creation of Oerth. Much of its history has been lost, even by the priests of Rao. In the Word of Incarum, a holy text of the followers of Rao revealed by a movanic deva, it is claimed that the deva, bearing the Crook of Rao, led the faithful to drive out the hordes of Tharizdun prior to the Dark God's banishment. 

[Although it is not completely "official", the adventure "Hopeful Dawn", which appeared in the pages of Dungeon magazine #41 has additional insight into the faith of Rao. 3 This material is kept consistent with that source as well.] 

The Crook was borne by a party of powerful adventurers, including Tenser the Arch-Mage, Lord Robilar, his brother Terik, and the quasi-power Merlynd during their adventures beneath the ruins of Castle Greyhawk circa 569 CY. It is likely that they found the Crook in the dungeons of Zagig Yragerne, although that is not known for sure. Tenser is now dead, Merlynd on other planes, Terik disappeared, and Robilar presumed to have fled to the Bright Desert, so sages may never know where the band acquired the relic. 

[The introduction of 1 is unclear on where the band acquired the Crook of Rao or when they lost it on the Isle of the Ape. The date is approximate, corresponding to the year when the adventurers were known to have explored the ruins of Castle Greyhawk and released Iuz.] 

All that is know for sure is they bore the Crook of Rao while exploring a great, oddly convoluted tunnel, in the dungeons of Castle Greyhawk. They were instantly transported to a demi-plane created by Zagyg, home to a land known as the Isle of the Ape. After many adventures in the steaming jungles battling gargantuan apes, they despaired of ever returning to Oerth, and they employed a powerful item of magic known as an Amulet of Zagyg to return to the dungeons where they had left. An unfortunate and unanticipated side effect of this transport was that all of their magic and possessions where left behind. 

[This tale is summarized in 1 by Tenser.] 

The Crook of Rao languished in this demi-plane for many years, before it was retrieved by agents of the Circle of Eight in preparation for an upcoming battle with Iggwilv, following the destruction of her daughter, Drelnza. The Circle feared the hordes of yugoloths and tanar'ri that Iggwilv had at her command, and sought the Crook of Rao to weaken her in the coming confrontation. 

[The introduction of 1 mentions the recent destruction of Iggwilv's daughter, a vampire warrior laying in stasis in the lost caverns of Tsojcanth 4 as the justification for Iggwilv's expected attack. This implies that agents of the Circle of Eight were responsible for her destruction.] 

The agents who retrieved the Crook included Agath of Thrunch, high priest of Celestian; Reynard Yargrove, Great Druidess of Obad-Hai in Keoland; Baron Franz Torkeep, Knight Banner of the Shield Lands and Follower of Heironeous; Rowena of the Silverbrow, Lady Marshal of the Vesve Forest; Warnes Starcoat, Arch-Mage of Urnst; and Rakehell Chert, Thieves' Guildmaster of Scant. The group of six adventurers retrieved the Crook of Rao from the lair of Oonga, king of the gargantuan apes. They were nearly deceived by a trap laid by Iggwilv, and had to battle the arcanaloth Tu-oc-luc and his mezzoloth minions ere they returned to the Flanaess. It is believed that they managed to summon a type of aasimon known as a solar during the battle, allowing them to prevail. 

[The adventurers named are the pregenerated characters detailed in 1.The ending outlined is one of several possibilities given in the module. The arrival of the solar is accounted for in the powers of the relic detailed below.] 

The Crook of Rao was apparently used by the Circle of Eight after its retrieval by the six adventurers in the confrontation with Iggwilv. Little is known about this battle, as much of it occurred on other planes, but the evil sorceress was eventually defeated, although not destroyed, at great cost by the Circle. 

[This is pure speculation. No other sources detail this war.] 

The Crook of Rao then passed from view for a time, until it resurfaced in the Great Kingdom following the Greyhawk Wars in the hands of the LordProtector of Rel Astra, an animus known as Drax the Invulnerable. How he acquired it is unknown, but some speculate it was lost by an agent of the Circle of Eight seeking to relieve the forces of Commandant Osson of Almor before their destruction in Medegia. 

[This is pure speculation. It seems likely that someone would have tried to rescue Commandant Osson. It's also unlikely that the Circle of Eight would have given the Crook of Rao to an animus of the Great Kingdom, and it resurfaces following the war. The hindrances detailed below might provide justification as to why Drax was so quick to rid himself of the relic.] 

Drax offered the Crook of Rao in trade to Canon Hazen of Veluna in exchange for a pair of magical blades, and a few wands and staves which he felt would be more useful to the city's defense. 

[This is according to the "Crook of Rao", "Tales of the Year of Peace". 2] 

A band of adventurers were employed to guard Patriarch Lemuel, Hazen's second-in-command, on the trip to Rel Astra. They were successful, despite numerous attacks by agents of Iuz, minions of the Overking, and the clergy of Hextor during the trip. Upon their arrival, Lemuel took the Crook of Rao in trade for the magic items promised. He then uttered a "word of recall" and vanished. 

[This is speculation based on the adventure outlined in 2.] 

Lemuel never arrived in Mitrik, and the Crook of Rao is again lost. Some speculate treachery on the part of Drax, while others claim that Lemuel had already been replaced by an agent of Iuz. The truth may never be known,but unless the Crook of Rao is retrieved, the forces of good in the Flanaess may fall to the armies of evil. 

[This is pure speculation designed to encourage further adventures searching for the Crook of Rao. If Canon Hazen ever retrieves the Crook, the relic will be effectively out of play for most campaigns set in the Post-Ashes setting.] 

Campaign Use 
The Crook of Rao has appeared in one published module 1, and one published adventure outline 2. In the right time frame, it could be employed in either situation, with modifications to the history outlined above. 

Alternatively, the Crook of Rao is now lost again. It would be of great use to Furyondy and Veluna, and of even more use to relieve the desperate straits Nyrond finds itself in. Many adventures could be run as the PCs seek to locate and then recover the Crook of Rao. Did Drax ever really have the Crook? Did Lemuel turn traitor? Was Lemuel replaced by an agent of Iuz or the Overking? Did Iggwilv somehow warp the magic of his "word of recall"? 

There is a strong suggestion in 5, in the section detailing the Spikerift cavern system of the Grandwood, that the Crook of Rao has been used as a component of a powerful ward constructed by priests of Hextor to imprison a rival priest of Nerull. If this rumor is true, and the Crook of Rao was used as part of the ward, the DM must determine how it got there, and the obstacles that need to be overcome to obtain it. 

Powers 
The Crook of Rao is an extremely powerful relic. Although not as powerful in combat as some more common magical weapons, it's powers can have a huge impact on a campaign, and it should be used with great caution. 

The Crook of Rao is lawful good in alignment. It can be wielded without penalty by any priest or worshipper of Rao, or anyone of LG alignment. Anyone who is not of lawful good alignment will suffer the penalties and drawbacks detailed below. In addition to these penalties, anyone of evil alignment will sustain 20 points of damage every time (or for every round) they deliberately touch any portion of the weapon. (This includes touching the Crook through clothing, such as gloves or metal gauntlets, but not through a container. It also does not include being struck by the Crook in combat). 

In combat, the Crook of Rao serves as a quarterstaff +3. This magical bonus to hit and damage remains the same on any plane of existence. 

The Crook of Rao has numerous other magical powers and effects as well. 

Spell-like effects of the Crook function at the 18th level of magic use. 

While wielding the Crook of Rao, a character may "dispel evil" at will, as the 5th priest spell of the same name. No material components are required, but extraplanar creatures to be dispelled must be hit by the Crook of Rao itself. Such creatures do suffer a penalty to hit the wielder of the Crook of Rao, as per the spell description. 

Over the eons, the Crook of Rao has been used in particular to battle armies of Yugoloths. As a result, if the Crook of Rao is held forth in the name of good by any non-evil character, he may attempt to "turn" 2d6 yugoloths, as a priest of Rao of 18th level. (Use Table 47 in the DMG. There is no saving throw. Magic resistance and bonuses to saving throws do not apply. This power functions regardless of any magical protections which normally prevent turning of undead or banishment of fiends. Almost all known yugoloths have seven or more hit dice, save for least guardian yugoloths. If used against a yugoloth with six or less hit dice, it would be permanently destroyed, regardless of whether or not it was on its home plane. Also an additional 2d4 yugoloths would be affected, if of 5 HD or less. 

The Crook of Rao serves as a channel for Rao's power in mortal realms. Hence any priest of Rao on the same plane or in the same crystal sphere as the Crook of Rao can pray for and receive spells of up to seventh level, even if Rao normally has no influence in that realm. (Normally a priest of Rao visiting the Forgotten Realms could not receive spells beyond second level. If he brought the Crook of Rao with him, however, he would have no such difficulties, even if he was on the other side of Realmspace from the Crook. However if the Crook was then returned to Greyspace, any priest of Rao remaining behind would no longer be able to receive spells of third level and higher.) 

The Crook of Rao has several additional powers in the hands of a priest of Rao in good standing. 

While wielding the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao can cast the second level priest spell "withdraw" at will. 

Once per month, a priest of Rao can cast the fifth level priest spell "commune". 

While in contact with the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao has an effective wisdom of his normal wisdom plus his level, to a maximum of 19. Extra bonus spells for this higher wisdom may be acquired normally if prayed for while in contact with the Crook. These bonus spells due to increased wisdom may be retained for up to 24 hours beyond a priest's last physical contact with the Crook. 

While in physical contact with the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao does not physically age. This protects him against magical aging effects as well such as the unwanted side effect of the third level wizard spell 'haste' and the attack of a ghost. When not in contact with the Crook, a priest of Rao resumes aging normally. 

In the hands of a priest of Rao of ninth level or higher, the Crook acts somewhat like a 'ring of wizardry,' doubling the number of bonus spells received for high wisdom. (Combined with the increased wisdom detailed above, this can grant a large increase in the number of spells a priest of Rao can receive.) 

In the hands of priest of Rao of fifteenth level or higher, the Crook can summon an aasimon once per twenty-four hour period. There is a 99% chance this will be a movanic deva of maximum hit points named Incarum. (Incarum may have additional powers as well, as the DM wishes.) The remaining 1% of the time it will be the solar Pelrao who appeared in the final battle on the Isle of the Ape. (Pelrao may have additional powers as well, as the DM wishes.) 

[The name "Incarum" is taken from the lore of 3. The name "Pelrao" is fabricated from the name of the two gods he serves - Pelor and Rao.] 

The Crook of Rao has several penalties associated with using it or owning it as well. 

Any priest, ranger, or paladin cannot receive spells from other deities while within 100 yards of the Crook of Rao. Serving as a focus for the god of reason, the Crook overwhelms other deities influence in its area of effect. 

Many evil artifacts, such as the 'Hand' and 'Eye of Vecna,' automatically shift a bearer's alignment to evil. The Crook of Rao has no direct effect on its bearer's alignment. However, in any situation, the course of action most true to the lawful good alignment and the belief's of Rao will occur to the bearer. Over time, this is likely to shift its bearer's alignment to lawful good, unless they are a divine minion of some other creed, as adjudicated by the DM. This may be why the animus Drax was so willing to rid himself of the Crook. 

As Rao is a god of reason, a bearer of the Crook of Rao will find himself more and more prone to contemplation and slower and slower to takedirect action. This will manifest itself in a variety of ways. In particular, for every year the Crook of Rao is borne by a character (in frequent physical contact with the Crook), the character will suffer a -1 penalty to initiative, to a maximum penalty of -5, except when battling fiends and the avatars of evil deities. After the first such year, 'haste' spells will no longer have any effect on the character, even if he later gives up the Crook. 

Finally, as Rao influences the Prime Material Plane primarily through numerous relics he has placed there, his attention is particularly focused on any bearer of such a relic, particularly the Crook of Rao. As a result, anyone bearing the Crook of Rao will find himself held to a near-divine standard of purity and perfection. This standard is nearly impossible to meet by a mortal, and as a result frequent quests of atonement are likely to be required by Rao. The strain of meeting such a standard will eventually force a wielder of the Crook to pass it on to another being they feel is more worthy, as instructed by the deity. The timing will, of course, be affected by need and circumstance. For example, the bearer of the Crook will not give it up while combating a horde of yugoloths summoned by Iggwilv, unless there is a more appropriate follower of Rao available to wield the stave in their stead. 

Suggested Means of Destruction
* The Crook must be buried in the Cauldron of Night. The Cauldron of Night is located on Asperd Isle in the domain of the Sea Barons, beneath Tar Hill. It was from this mass that the great chunk of crystal from which the Malachite Throne was crafted was taken . 

* The Crook must be fed to Kezef the Chaos Hound. Kezef was recently loosed by the god Cyric of the Realms during the events detailed in the novel "Prince of Lies". The ravening beast now roams the Grey Wastes hunting Mask, Patron of Thieves.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, it doesn't say anything about protecting the wielder against a nuclear attack.
  Which is what the Shade were going to do, I believe, on Turn 6 - but now, their plans are more devious and subtle, if more terrible yet.

  In the IR, the Crook of Rao enables all the people of the Kevellond League (I mean, everyone, period) to manifest energy from the Positive Material Plane.
  This energy can be channeled into an opponent during battle by physical touch.
  The opponent then explodes, overloaded by positive energy.
  The person channeling the energy is typically unharmed, shielded by additional positive energy flowing into him or her.

  The energy can also be flung through the air, as a form of Spellfire, hitting any target that is within sight, or - if it misses - hitting the ground or rocketing off into space.

  For this reason, the Kevellond League gained 100 PL (already noted in the Lists) for this combat capability given to all it's people.

  Archcleric Hazen carries the Crook of Rao, and he has most certainly lived up to the standards required to carry it, in the Moderator's opinion.

  Not that the Moderator was going to make Hazen give it up, whatever he did.

  The Moderator does not subscribe to the idea that Good equals:
  Do, behave, and think as I tell you to, or you lose.

  That is what Mina preaches.

  Good is about tolerance, justice, love, mercy, caring, joy, beauty, fulfillment, pleasure, and other things of worth, in the Moderator's opinion.

  - - -

  If the Crook of Rao has a problem, it is that it philosophies over everything, and telepathically discusses with it's wielder all reasonable courses of action.
  Since what is reasonable is often subjective, the Staff will muse over all the possible courses of action, carrying on like one of the Gnomes of Mt. Nevermind would discuss a new invention (with the listener tied up in a chair, so he could not flee for his life.)
  If the wielder can get used to this endless monologue of philosophy (telling the Staff to shut up, or shut the (10 to 15 words deleted here) up, or shut up or be tossed into the caverns of Ultimate Doom, has no effect - the Crook will simply point out the user is being unreasonable, and should calm down, and listen, for if it is listened to, then the proper course of action is to ...) then there will be no problem using the Crook of Rao.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, you got the template for the Union of Oerth right?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I most certainly did, Mr Draco.  

  By the way, ever wonder why the Sword of Kas gave the Union of Oerth that 100 PL?
  Here's why.

  It acts as a massively powerful negative energy cannon, with unlimited use.

  A single blast from it will rocket miles through the atmosphere without losing any of it's virulence.
  It will kill everything over an area of 100 feet in diameter with each hit.
  Living things, including humans, will wither into blackened husks instantly (no saving throw), and the ground will become as sterile as Terra's moon.
  Armor and defensive spells are no protection, except for a few powerful 9th level defensive spells, and 10th level magic.
  Red Steel also is not a protection (it will be destroyed by the hit), and high tech defenses are not effective.

  Repeated hits of negative energy will eviscerate soil, turning it to deadly negative vapors, while rock will blacken, crumble, and slump into black goo.
  Given an entire day to do it, the Sword of Kas, firing once per round (10 times per 2nd edition round) could reduce a mountain the size of Mount Everest to a pile of black goo.

  The Sword of Kas is evil, of course, and prefers evil users, and likes to be used to commit evil acts.
  If the user is not evil, he is welcome to use the Sword of Kas anyways.
  But if the Sword of Kas is used by a good person for noble and good purposes, it has this tendency to become enraged and misfire when used by that person (you know, the way a gun misfires and kills the person firing it?)
  The Sword of Kas remains unharmed, sitting in the black goo that used to be it's good and noble wielder.

  Oh yes, I almost forget - the Sword of Kas will cut through any known armor or magical defenses.
  Trying to parry it with a weapon, even one of + 5 enchantment, tends to leave the parrier with a broken (permanently destroyed) weapon.


----------



## Mr. Draco

everything's approved then?

(begin secret text to edena)
[color=22222]Nevermind about the clan wolf thing, i changed my mind.  I'll contact clan Ghost Bear instead.   Kas' be using the same challenge to a trial of possesion, with one difference, Kas will use mind-controling magic to make sure the bidding goes his way. only one galaxy (and support crew/vechicles/buildings) though, i want good to still have some chance here.  Also, this will be done in utmost secrecy.[/color]


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, that whole cutting through all known magical & technilogical armor thing includes 10th & 11th level magic right?

Oh, a note to any would-be thiefs, Kas carries it, always!  Plus, it's intelligent, so it can warn him if anything comes near/tries to take it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes.

  The Sword of Kas will cut through 11th level protections.
  As a matter of fact, it will probably cut through even 12th level defenses - 50/50 chance with each blow.

  However, it's great negative blasts can be stopped by 10th level magic, on a personal basis or group basis, and 11th level magic will stop the blasts cold.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Hand of Vecna (usable by any character of any alignment)

  The Hand of Vecna is evil.

  The Hand of Vecna can be grafted onto the stump of an arm.
  It gives the wielder the strength of a titan (around 50 or so), but otherwise has no ill effects.

  If the wielder chooses, he can reach out and touch someone.
  In this case, he reaches out with magic, and rips the soul out of that someone's body, and devours it.
  Simultaneously, the heart of that someone is torn from his or her chest, and flies into the hand of the wielder.

  There is no saving throw against this attack, unless 11th level magic or higher is employed (10th level magic gives a faint chance of survival.)

  The feast of the soul is delightful, and the user of the Hand of Vecna gains several levels (at the least!), is cured of all illnesses and diseases, including magical ones, is cured of all Curses, and feels absolutely fantastic for the next several weeks.
  An adrenaline high, sustained for weeks, with none of the ill side effects, is the result of the feast.  Hedonistic pleasures cannot possibly compare with the incredible joy of feasting on another's soul!

  Since feasting on two or more souls is generally too much of a good (or, in this case, bad) thing, the second and consecutive attacks of the Hand of Vecna merely destroy the soul and body of the victim, melting the body away into goo and eviscerating it, while the soul is shattered (11th level magic will be needed to bring the victim back.)

  There is no forced alignment change on the user.
  Users who enjoy tearing people's souls out and feasting on them tend to be evil, so those who use this power of the Hand, tend to be evil.

  The power to kill anyone, at any time, beyond resurrection or any other form of returning to life short of 11th level magic, has a tendency to corrupt even the most lofty and noble of those donning the Hand of Vecna.
  Power corrupts, invariably, and the Hand of Vecna is always subtly urging it's user to use that power.

  For the person who believes that evil is fun, that killing is delightful, and squeezing red juice from the still beating hearts of the victim is a ecstatic joy, the Hand of Vecna is for them.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I believe that is also held by the Union of Oerth, after all, we did take Vecna's body after Kas destroyed him (although Acererak did get the staff).


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - did you receive my template?  This is somewhat important, and I need to know if what I said I was going to do in those emails can be done in the manner that I want to do them.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

gnomeworks, can you mail me how many pl you put in armies? I want to advance etc, but right now I don't have an idea how many PL my army should be (using yours as a guideline)...


----------



## GnomeWorks

I'm not a good example.  I've got 60,000 megatons of thermonuclear explosives, so I'm not keeping the best military around.  I'm not looking for a fight this turn, other than against the Fleet of Evil, and against them I'm planning on using my thermonuclear bombs.

Use whatever you think is reasonable.

---

Speaking of which - Serpenteye, does that sound okay with you?  You guys can nail the Fleet with spelljammers and such, and I'll back you up with some heavy artillery and lots of nifty technology.  I've also got some troops that I can use, if need be.  Is there a battle plan that we're using, or are we wining this whole thing all the way through?  You can email me if you want to, rather than post it here.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Gnomeworks, how about we seriously soften up the fleet with many gated nukes?  Inside the ships if we can.

Then, once we're pretty much out of nukes (keep some incase anything else comes up), we can send in spelljamming forces to attack the rest.

Along with that, I suggest that those of the Alliance that have 10th level magic, use that magic to teleport troops directly onto ships (after the nukes are done), and take over/destroy those ships.

In any case, you can be sure that Kas will be using that nifty infinite range, negative energy blasting sword against the fleet.  Heck, we might even find a use for the hand of vecna.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, could you update Kas' title in the lists post (i changed it IC a while ago)?  The full new one is:

Kas the Terrible, Supreme Commander of the Union Military, the Godslayer, Chosen of the God-Emperor


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *I believe that is also held by the Union of Oerth, after all, we did take Vecna's body after Kas destroyed him (although Acererak did get the staff). *




HOLD ON a second. *I* was the one to finish the last Vecna, and I destroyed the body -- permanently.  

Edena is going to have to make two rulings for the Hand of Vecna to be worth more than warm spit:

1) Does the Hand work even when Vecna has been completely destroyed?

2) Does the Hand work if it comes from something other than the last body of Vecna?

If #2 isn't a problem, then a complete set of Vecna parts can theoretically come about every time Vecna is killed and then raised from the dead. If Vecna dies 33 times, by 33 different people, then it seems to me that the victors could each have a Hand of Vecna, an Eye of Vecna, a Spleen of Vecna, a Left Pinky Toe of Vecna, and so on. 

And that's just silly. Better to rule that when Vecna was raised, he got all of his body parts back, and then when I killed him -- I got "dibs" on all Vecna extremeties. 

(Which I then destroyed.)

Sorry, but being the last one to kill Vecna should mean something. And the idea of someone starting up a collection of  Vecna body parts ("In this room, we have seventy-two Hands of Vecna" makes no sense to me.

Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester: True, but if all of Vecna's parts were destroyed, then why would edena make stats for his hand?  I took it to mean, that the latest INTACT hand of Vecna has those stats, in which case, it's being held by the union of Oerth.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Artifact high*

I feel a little bummed...  Come on, everyone else gets these weapons of unimaginable power, for FREE, while I burned all of my NPC PL on the Staff and got a mere 20?  This doesn't feel right - I mean, it's okay, since I don't have the staff anyway, but still.  Forrester, let me tell you about your new toy.

The True Staff of Ancient Penumbra is an artifact of almost godlike power, forged by Ilsensine itself. It's powers are as follows: 
Once per round, as a free action, it may do any of the following: 
- Create 3d4 psionic Meteor Storms that have been Energy Admixtured with Acid, Sonic, Cold, and Lightning. These are focused across any area that the wielder desires. 
- Effect the wielder as by Heal, although this is a psychometabolic effect. Undead wielders are affected as by Harm instead, but are still healed of all damage. 
- Allow the wielder to see up to six feet through solid objects for a duration of three minutes. 
The wielder always has the following advantages: 
- Whenever the wielder rolls a saving throw, he gains an additional attempt to make the saving throw should he fail the first time. 
- The wielder can always see up to 120 feet through darkness, magical Darkness, fog, smoke, and other visibility-reducing conditions, in addition to a +60 bonus to his or her spot checks. 
- The wielder is immune to ability damage and negative levels. 
In combat, the True Staff functions as a Substare +10 Coup De Grace Quarterstaff Of Speed and Pyrotechnic Death, having +10 to hit and to damage, allowing the wielder to make an extra partial action once per round, allowing the wielder to make a Coup De Grace attack as a full round action once per day, and doing 2d6 Fire, Cold, Acid, Sonic, and Lightning damage upon a successful hit. On a critical hit, that increases from 2d6 to 2d20. 
Destroying the Staff: The staff can be broken, as a staff of power, to immediately rip open a hole in the fabric of reality, summoning the Elder Ones and their servants, causing madness, destruction, and infinite death. It can be destroyed safely by being thrown in to the sun at the core of the Penumbra Hub, the abandoned capitol of the Illithid Empire. This utterly annihilates the staff without summoning the Elder Ones and causes the sun to sink in to a black dwarf star.

The staff has an almost immeasurable Ego - It can only be wielded safely by the Chosen of Ilsensine.  Anyone else who even touches the damn thing is going to be the lucky recipient of 3d4 120d6 psionelectric blasts.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian: didn't edena bring the PL of your staff up to 100 along with the rest of the artifacts?  Oh, and isn't it time you updated your sig, i mean 220PL?  don't you have like 20x that now?


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Forrester: True, but if all of Vecna's parts were destroyed, then why would edena make stats for his hand?  I took it to mean, that the latest INTACT hand of Vecna has those stats, in which case, it's being held by the union of Oerth. *




Well that's really silly. 

If that's the case, then I wouldn't have disentegrated the body of Vecna, because it wouldn't do any good. (Which is, again, really silly.)

So Vecna's body is currently in Temporal Stasis on Toril -- better yet, it's on Hope Island, guarded by the Angels. 

No Hand For You! 

(I'm guessing Edena came up with the stats in case anyone wanted to use the Hand. I, however, don't. And as the Slayer of Vecna, I believe I should have the right to decide whether it gets used.) 

And if I have to Raise Vecna from the dead on Toril (in the middle of a bunch of 11th level abjurations, making sure that he wouldn't be able to teleport away) to get the latest "Intact Hand", I'll do it .


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester: Nah, you didn't slay vecna, you just had a kender girl smash his phylactery.  Kas slayed vecna.  Regardless, we'll just have to wait and see how edena rules on this one.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Let's rock!*

<< My brethren! >> shouts Anabstercorian. << I have completed my project.  The nuclear attacks of the Oerthian league will no longer trouble us!  I have created a teleportational dampening field generator that will prevent anything, nukes included, from entering our ships.  At the same time, we will still be able to teleport out.  We will take advantage of our safety at this point to wait.  We will research their powerful magic and technology and make it our own.  Now we will crush them on our terms! >>

Roar of approval, vast shout of bloodlust, yadda yadda, I'm so great. ^_^


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Forrester: Nah, you didn't slay vecna, you just had a kender girl smash his phylactery.  Kas slayed vecna.  Regardless, we'll just have to wait and see how edena rules on this one. *




Smashing his phylactery *does* slay Vecna. Else where the hell is he right now? Kas slayed Vecna *before* I smashed the phylactery, not after.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester: Sorry to be completely anal here, and no offense intended, but:

slay   
Pronunciation Key  (sl)
tr.v. slew, (sl) slain, (sln) slay·ing, slays 

1.To kill violently.

Now, smashing a phylactery isn't exactly slaying, is it?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Speaking of killing violently...*

Serpenteye, check your e-mail.

Also, Edena?  I'm very pleased to see that my PL is now 10, but...  How?  Was it the trip to Bytopia?


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Forrester: Sorry to be completely anal here, and no offense intended, but:
> 
> slay
> Pronunciation Key  (sl)
> tr.v. slew, (sl) slain, (sln) slay·ing, slays
> 
> 1.To kill violently.
> 
> Now, smashing a phylactery isn't exactly slaying, is it? *




If the soul in the phylactery is put to a horrible end when the phylactery is smashed, or if the phylactery being smashed hurt Vecna to the point where Anabstercorian's Sunbusters were able to fry Vecna totally . . . 

well, no offense intended, but I guess it *is* slaying, isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester: This argument is just getting really silly.  How about a compromise?  We both slayed vecna.  You just more permanently than I.


----------



## William Ronald

As a voice of moderation, I think Mr. Draco has a point.  Both of you did well. 

Hazen sends an open message to all Oerth Alliance members.

"Our enemies are many.   The Fleet of Evil approaches Oerth, our beloved home.  We ask that you focus on the war.  War awaits our world. "

"We have suffered greatly in our wars, and sought to rebuild. Now we must greatly commit our forces to the defense of our world and our nations."

"I issue a call to arms to defend our world from this threat.  Now is the time that we and our values will be tested to the limit.  Nations of the Oerth Alliance, stand with me in this  fight.  The future is in peril.  We must fight for it!"


----------



## The Forsaken One

Maybe a stupid question but what happened with the Solistraim now anab got the FoD....? Are they included in the 4000? Or are they free now ^_________________________^

In the latter I'd like to see them coming my way


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

If you have the time, I need the answers to my template and if certain things succeded or will I know during the turn itself what it's effects are of the things I'm doing?

I'd like to know.... well I need to know certain things so I can plan some more stuff.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Speaking of killing violently...*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, check your e-mail. *




I did, it was most unexpected and very interesting reading...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, I'm briefly online, and have some comments:

  I posted the stats for the Hand of Vecna as an example of an evil artifact.
  I did not realize a massive brawl was going to start over the Hand of Vecna!

  Ruling:  Vecna's body is gone.  No Hands of Vecna, no Eyes of Vecna (certainly no 33 Hands of Vecna), no nothing.

  He's gone, he's history, he's out of the IR, and all his body parts with him! (That's right, folks, you cannot claim the Kidneys of Vecna, Prostate of Vecna, Thighbone of Vecna, Privates of Vecna, or any other part of Vecna.  He's toast.)

  - - -

  Ok, now ... while you all were arguing about Vecna and his various body parts, you completely missed Anabstercorian's post.
  Have a look at it again, please.

  He just stated - The Army of Darkness is now PROTECTED TOTALLY from a nuclear attack!
  And Anabstercorian, when he says that, usually can back up what he says.

  If Anabstercorian is telling the truth, then you have a 4,000 PL problem about to come down your throats.

  Incidentally, this 4,000 PL problem is not currently in Greyspace, but rather in the Phlogiston outside Greyspace, preparing to come in.
  They are not in spelljammers.
  They are in Rockjammers.
  Giant mountains, miles wide.
  5,000 such mountains, each holding hundreds of thousands of illithid and drow, and hundreds of thousands of slaves.

  They're coming, they have a real attitude problem, and they intend to turn you all into assorted tokens to decorate their bodies, cities, and mountains with.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One, because Anabstercorian is leading the Army of Darkness, the Solistarim are effectively neutral.
  That is to say, the Army of Darkness will not attack them, and the Solistarim are terrified of the Army of Darkness and will not attack it.

  Therefore, for the sake of simplicity, I allowed Anabstercorian to retain control of the Solistarim.

  They continue to follow Anabstercorian with the attitude of:  

  You are our leader, have been our leader ... PLEASE protect us from this massive armada that's coming to kill everyone ... send them to kill everyone else first!
  And hopefully, everyone else will kill them, so we won't be touched.


----------



## The Forsaken One

ok tnx  If you would reply to all the stuff in my template/secret mail I'd be ready for turn 6 

That means tell me now that I know the results or tell me that I will learn the results by trying during turn 6  
I can't stand open topics and vague stuff 




And Edena, when are you online today/tomorrow I'd like to discuss via email/chat something with you. It came to mind today and it's a nice idea and I need to know if such a thing is possible since it would make my PC a mortal with god power if it succeeded and it's... VERY simple how it's done. No big adventures just 1 simple move (I need 10th for it) and the  will hit the fan.

No weird clones of stuff just 1 Formians Queen with a power quite unimaginable


----------



## Gurdjieff

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Ok, I'm briefly online, and have some comments:
> 
> I posted the stats for the Hand of Vecna as an example of an evil artifact.
> I did not realize a massive brawl was going to start over the Hand of Vecna!
> 
> Ruling:  Vecna's body is gone.  No Hands of Vecna, no Eyes of Vecna (certainly no 33 Hands of Vecna), no nothing.
> 
> He's gone, he's history, he's out of the IR, and all his body parts with him! (That's right, folks, you cannot claim the Kidneys of Vecna, Prostate of Vecna, Thighbone of Vecna, Privates of Vecna, or any other part of Vecna.  He's toast.)
> 
> - - -
> 
> Ok, now ... while you all were arguing about Vecna and his various body parts, you completely missed Anabstercorian's post.
> Have a look at it again, please.
> 
> He just stated - The Army of Darkness is now PROTECTED TOTALLY from a nuclear attack!
> And Anabstercorian, when he says that, usually can back up what he says.
> 
> If Anabstercorian is telling the truth, then you have a 4,000 PL problem about to come down your throats.
> 
> Incidentally, this 4,000 PL problem is not currently in Greyspace, but rather in the Phlogiston outside Greyspace, preparing to come in.
> They are not in spelljammers.
> They are in Rockjammers.
> Giant mountains, miles wide.
> 5,000 such mountains, each holding hundreds of thousands of illithid and drow, and hundreds of thousands of slaves.
> 
> They're coming, they have a real attitude problem, and they intend to turn you all into assorted tokens to decorate their bodies, cities, and mountains with. *




Anyone with a VERY LARGE AND EFFECTIVE stone to mud spell? 


IC:

Angelika is quite pleased with what she reached with the meeting. 

"I will return to my people now, as they need my guidance. I am pleased that the Alliance is looking strong. Keep faith, my allies."

With these words she leaves the gathering, returning to her secret hideout, planning her new actions.


----------



## zouron

hmm I have a few comments to anab's protection which is worth remembering.

the blast itself cannot be shielded by magic, and certainly not 10th level magic, he can and said protect against people teleporting in (unless he has 10th level magic I don't think he can block that at all).

also we should remember that while a solid rock is nearly impossible to more then grace with a nuclear blast, rock mountains are not solid rocks they are hollow and can colapse, besides this attempt to protect irl is used, and I think it was a 10mega ton blast would go righ through it.

Nuclear bombs are not useless, so I doubt we have to worry.

Another tactic would be... hehe set fire to the fleet while in the Phlogiston (which happened to be highly flamable so it might soften up those neat little rocks).

rock spelljamming mountains are dependen on large forges in continual work (draining creativity or some such) if I remember my spell jammer correct, if anyone get inside target this area and they will be dead in the air ehh space...

also being slow... out maneuvar them with smaller faster ships with high damaging weapons, not lots of small one one large is better.

I think I said mine about spelljamming mountains for this time


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmm.*

Looks like everything that needed to be said has been said.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(grim frown, look of anger)

  I was the Moderator of the IR.
  As Moderator, my job was to attempt to provide fun for you.
  As a part of my job, it was my job to see what you were doing, and make rulings concerning it.
  I was entitled to know all you did, as a DM in a regular game would be entitled to.

  And, for your information, I always enjoyed the plotting, the intrigue, the planning.
  One thing I did not do was metagame against you.

  However, you saw fit to create a Lurker's Forum.
  You shut me out of this Forum.
  In the 2 months since the IR began, not one of you has offered the URL of the Forum to me, nor the password.
  Indeed, over a month passed in the IR before I even learned the Forum existed.

  You have treated me as if I were going to use the information against you;  to cheat, in effect.
  You have not given me credit for being fair and impartial.

  I cannot even place the threads in the Lurker's Forum into the historical collection of IR threads I have, because I have not been allowed in - HAD I been allowed in, that would have been the primary thing I would have done, and nothing else.

  Why did you feel you needed to keep secrets from the Moderator?
  Did you think I could do my job, when I did not have access to all the information?
  Did you ever consider that my feelings might be injured, that I was shut out of a part of my own IR?

  The implication is that, if I knew what you were plotting, I would metagame and use it against you.
  The implication is that I would cheat.
  I have not cheated since this IR began - I have kept to strict standards regarding my own behavior.

  Now, I request an explanation for this, from those of you who have withheld the Lurker's Forum from me.

  (For those of you who have not participated in this withholding of information from me, this letter is not directed at you.)

  Incidentally, I was the Moderator.

  Now, I am the DM of the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(look of serious anger)

  Oh yes, Valkys just quit.

  He gives the excuse that he cannot keep up.

  So much for promises, made to me, being kept.


----------



## Spoof

EdenaI hade no Idea that the lurkers forum was something that you would want access to.  All it was ever used for was a place for the “good guys”  to discuss our plans for the turns.  I just assumed that it was used instead of endless e-mails to each other.  Most of us I believe thought that you knew abolut the Forum, had acces to it, but just din not come to it for your own reason.  Such as that way our moves would be a surprise to you, and make it more fun.  If I was wrong in this I am VERY sorry.  I had no idea that it would make you upset.  If you want I will mail you my user ID and Password so that you can get onto the Forum yourself.  I am sure that the moderator of the boards will allow you to join, whenever you wish, and I am also sure that NO ONE there would have a problem fopr you to come there.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(bitter, angry look - no, angry beyond all words, angry beyond all reason)

  Here I was, wondering where Darkness, Uvenelei, and everyone else was, because they weren't posting AT ALL to the IR.

  I have found their posts.
  They found time to post to the Lurker's Forum.
  They didn't find time to post to the actual IR.

  2/3rds of ALL the fun I could have had out of the IR.
  2/3rds of the fun I was entitled to.
  Gone down the drain.

  I now have the extreme honor of archiving this material for the histories - it is certainly too late to interact with any of it!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I was just trying to treat you all to some fun.

  Fun was all it was ever about.

  All it was ever about.

  I was shut out of the fun.  Shut out of my own game.

  (Yours Truly is actually sick to his stomach, he is so angry.  He leaves the computer to go vomit from the pain and anger.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

HE BLOODY DOES HAVE ACCESS NOW.

Okay here is the complete list of everyone who has access to this forum. Unless one of you are Edena, he DOES NOT have access to the LF. 

                            Allowed Local Users 
                            ---------------------
                            dagger 
                            forrester 
                            gnmeworks 
                            jand 
                            johnbrown 



                            Allowed Global Users 
                            ---------------------
                            alzemdalcama 
                            blackomega2000 
                            bugbear 
                            creamsteak 
                            emrysmyrddyn 
                            hoskoteinos 
                            kalanyr 
                            thayadonfasfoni 
                            theshadowofmyformerself 
                            uvenelei 
                            williamronald 
                            zeldathemelin


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Didn't Johnbrown drop the IR? I say we let him in, he can't do any harm anymore, and I'm sure he would enjoy being a part of us anyway... 


  AND I WOULDN'T HAVE ENJOYED BEING A PART OF MY OWN GAME?

  NOT ONE PERSON, NOT ONE OF YOU, EVER SENT ME AN E-MAIL INVITING ME IN.

 Well, I say we get one more yes vote and let John in. He might enjoy some of our fun. 

  I MIGHT HAVE ENJOYED IT.
  DID YOU TAKE A VOTE ON ME???

Welcome to the Oerth Alliance. Maybe we can do the party thread that Edena wrecked on these boards. 

  EXACTLY WHAT DID I WRECK?

What's this about losing the boards?
I thought Bug said he'd keep the boards up . . . ? Edena keeps talking about them getting shut down. 
Is Edena just insane, like we all suspect? 

dagger

  DO YOU THINK I APPRECIATE THIS STATEMENT?


----------



## dagger

We havnt been using the forum lately anyway. Havent needed to with the non seceret direction the IR has gone. Also there is a traitor.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Comment 
     ThayadonFasfoni
     Registered User
     Posts: 2
     (3/14/02 12:35:51 am)
     Reply 
What's the plan for turn 5?

the titile says it all.. 
     Emrys Myrddyn
     Registered User
     Posts: 13
     (3/14/02 9:44:50 pm)
     Reply
Re: What's the plan for turn 5?

I would like to recover, but the Shade will likely be stupid enough to attack in force. I have asked Kalanyr to scan 'o Skotenos, Lord Melkor's shadow lords, and Mr. Draco.
  Kalanyr needs to get 11th level magic quick or a few countries will disappear into the Red Waste next turn. Kal, pressure Serpenteye and Mr. Draco to make big PL donations.
  The Shade may try to set up a base back on Oerth. So, we need the mind scan as well as being ready to push them back. I hope we won't need to use nukes.
 I think there will likely be an attack on Anabstercorian and the Solistarim. The Dark Union is kind of hemmed in by only being near Creamsteak and Zelda's lands. The Central Flanaess is unreachable by them. 
     GnomeWorks
     Registered User
     Posts: 2
     (3/16/02 2:30:51 pm)
     Reply 

  HERE'S YOUR ULTRA SECRET FORUM - A POST FROM.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Unless someone gives me a VERY good reason to continue, this IR is over.

  Not only that, but I declare Serpenteye and Mr Draco the winners.
  I declare Oerth and Toril conquered.
  I declare the Union of the Worlds is triumphant.

  I declare all the Player Characters of all the Powers except the Union of Worlds, permanently dead.

  Finis.

  I am not a fool, no matter how much people might think I am.

  And being treated as a fool, is not something I appreciate.

  Being locked out of my own game, is appreciated even less.


----------



## dagger

Reason for what? 

We didnt play the first 4 Turns in the open manner we are now, everything was done in secret.

Using a forum is not differnet than emailing each other.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I just looked at your page 9.  I found the post:  Should We Tell Edena?

  I THINK YOU ALL KNOW VERY WELL HOW I FEEL ABOUT THE BELOW.

  WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME?  WHY DIDN'T YOU LET ME INTO THE FORUM THEN?


    The Bugbear's Lair
        > Lurker's Forum
            > So, when do we tell Edena that we
    exist?


    Page 1 2 3 

                                                                                         << Prev Topic | Next Topic >> 

    Author 
                                             Comment 
    William Ronald
    Initiate
    Posts: 24
    (2/12/02 11:00:11 pm)
    Reply 
                                             So, when do we tell Edena that we exist?

                                             Well, our little conspiracy proceeds. However, the question is
                                             obvious? When do we tell Edena. He is worried about Zelda. I don't
                                             think anyone suspects our alliance.

                                             Also, Bugbear, do you want to invite Forrester over to these boards.
                                             The UC of Toril is pretty useful. With their aid, we might be able to
                                             get Kas and Vecna in the first few minutes. 
    The shadow of my former self
    Your friendly neighborhood necromancer
    Posts: 133
    (2/12/02 11:16:42 pm)
    Reply 

                                             Re: So, when do we tell Edena that we exist?

                                             Let's tell him if/when it becomes necessary or prudent to do so
                                             (translation: I absolutely have no idea about when to tell him  ).
                                             Also, him worrying about Zelda might lead him to help other "weak"
                                             nations, and that can't be a bad thing, even though I don't want him
                                             to be worried.  

                                             And a big "hell, yeah!!!" to getting Forrester in here!  

                                             "I was known as the chief grave robber of my state." - not by me,
                                             but easily could be.
    Jand
    Initiate
    Posts: 5
    (2/13/02 1:09:38 am)
    Reply 
                                             Re: So, when do we tell Edena that we exist?

                                             We tell him when the time for concealment is gone.

                                             When we strike as one for the first time.

                                             I'm having a lot of fun imagining the shock our emergence as a
                                             united force will have on the world... Let's make sure that they are
                                             suprised. Remember people; the wrong word in the wrong place can
                                             kill! Or ruin my fun, at least. 
    William Ronald
    Acoylite
    Posts: 33
    (2/13/02 1:18:40 am)
    Reply 
                                             Re: So, when do we tell Edena that we exist?

                                             Secrecy from our enemies and potential allies is one thing. However,
                                             we do not want to risk loosing whatever good will we might have
                                             with Edena.

                                             Do you think we can convince Edena to keep us secret? 
    Jand
    Initiate
    Posts: 6
    (2/13/02 1:27:41 am)
    Reply 
                                             Re: So, when do we tell Edena that we exist?

                                             Right, go ahead an complicate things  

                                             It looks like Edena is interested in making things back like the old IR,
                                             where secrecy wasn't so much an issue - I think - and that might be
                                             a problem for us.

                                             However, we do need his approval and frankly, to cheer him up. He
                                             does seem a little beat down lately, and that's not good for the
                                             thread, for us, and for him.

                                             When you read my answers, be reminded that you do not ask
                                             questions of elves, for they say both yes and no (Tolkien,
                                             paraphrased). Remind you of anyone? (me?)

                                             It may get annoying... I'll try and give straight answers when asked,
                                             every once and a while  . 
    William Ronald
    Acoylite
    Posts: 36
    (2/13/02 2:04:34 am)
    Reply 
                                             Re: So, when do we tell Edena that we exist?

                                             I see, just for the shock value.

    Jand
    Initiate
    Posts: 9
    (2/13/02 3:27:56 am)
    Reply 
                                             Very well, then

                                             I'll give an answer, and expect you to debate it (which frees me from
                                             having to do so).

                                             Edena will have to know about our alliance on turn 1, in any case.
                                             And if we need to keep Turrosh Mak secret on turn one, then it
                                             doesn't matter whether we tell him now or later.

                                             Of course, Edena doesn't seem to want people planning before the
                                             thread... err, am I countering my own view? I'll stop now. 
    Bugbear
    Goblin Clown
    Posts: 329
    (2/13/02 6:08:20 am)
    Reply 

                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             Edena will keep the secret, unless he finds it more amussing to let it
                                             slip, of course. But if no one else suspect us, I don't think he will. 
                                             he kept my secret plotting against Kalynar and Gnomeworks a secret
                                             in the last thread. 

                                             As for Forester, More than welcome here 

                                             Visit The Bugbear's Lair, for RPG discussion. 
                                             Home of the Star Frontiers D20 Conversion.
    Black Omega2000
    Initiate
    Posts: 1
    (2/13/02 6:35:43 am)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             I must be honest, I consider keeping secrets from enemies perfect
                                             normal. Secrets from friends only when necessary. Secrets from the
                                             guy pouring his sweat and blood into the game just seem like a bad
                                             idea. If we can trust anyone, it's him. 
    ThayadonFasfoni
    Initiate
    Posts: 5
    (2/13/02 9:18:28 am)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             I agree. Edna should know about it before turn 1. 
    Bugbear
    Goblin Clown
    Posts: 332
    (2/13/02 6:17:35 pm)
    Reply 

                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             Besides, as the GM, he NEEDS to know about it so he can plan
                                             accordingly.

                                             I'm surprised no one's told him yet... 

                                             Visit The Bugbear's Lair, for RPG discussion. 
                                             Home of the Star Frontiers D20 Conversion.
    Jand
    Initiate
    Posts: 15
    (2/13/02 6:21:20 pm)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             There we go. I'm all out of objections; my indesisive nature has been
                                             convinced.

                                             Let us reveal ourselves. 
    ThayadonFasfoni
    Initiate
    Posts: 9
    (2/13/02 7:57:04 pm)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             William Ronald, as starter of the Oerth Alliance I ask you to email
                                             Edna. In the email could you put in a section saying that I'm giving
                                             the secrets of the citadels to EVREONE in the Alliance?
    William Ronald
    Acoylite
    Posts: 44
    (2/13/02 8:10:49 pm)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             William here.

                                             I will do. I think Edena should know. It will make his life a lot easier.
                                             Also, can everyone who posts here send a confirming e-mail to
                                             Edena. He can be reached at anora@mediaone.net.

                                             I will try to compose a letter and post it here in an hour or less. Tell
                                             me what you think.

                                             Has anyone head from Alyx.

                                             Also, Forrester will try to stop by. 
    Bugbear
    Goblin Clown
    Posts: 337
    (2/13/02 8:16:51 pm)
    Reply 

                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             You may not be able to post, EZboards is doing an upgrade and the
                                             board will be down for a couple of hours 

                                             Visit The Bugbear's Lair, for RPG discussion. 
                                             Home of the Star Frontiers D20 Conversion.
    William Ronald
    Acoylite
    Posts: 46
    (2/13/02 8:19:30 pm)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             It figures. How about I e-mail it to you and you share it with
                                             everyone. Or should I. Contact me at williamwronald@aol.com. Or
                                             post after I do to let me know. 
    Bugbear
    Goblin Clown
    Posts: 339
    (2/13/02 8:24:41 pm)
    Reply 

                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             I can do that 

                                             Visit The Bugbear's Lair, for RPG discussion. 
                                             Home of the Star Frontiers D20 Conversion.
    Jand
    Initiate
    Posts: 16
    (2/13/02 8:24:58 pm)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             Apologies, William;

                                             I am Alyx, in the name is his PC. Ruler of Celestial Imperium,
                                             Varnaith, the Lendores, etc etc.

                                             Sorry about the confusion  
    William Ronald
    Acoylite
    Posts: 49
    (2/13/02 9:25:42 pm)
    Reply 
                                             Re: Edena and Forester

                                             Here is my draft for the letter to Edena. I think all of us should
                                             approve it before I send it out. (It is a little corny, I am afraid, but
                                             this is just a quick draft.) Tell me how I should modify it:

                                             A CONSPIRACY OF HOPE.

                                             Edena, I have a confession to make. I have been keeping a big
                                             secret, which I ask you to keep until my allies and I announce it.
                                             Please sit down if you are not doing so.

                                             THE OERTH ALLIANCE IS REAL AND READY TO MAKE A STAND.

                                             After the old thread collapsed, I started communicating with
                                             like-minded individuals. People who want their nations and peoples
                                             in the thread to have self-determination and dignity. My efforts have
                                             been more successful than I possibly imagined.

                                             Here is a list of the members of the Oerth Alliance, an organization
                                             devoted to the betterment of Oerth and its peoples, preservation of
                                             land for the fey and the cultures of our world, magical and technical
                                             progress, and increasing the rights, respect and opportunities for all
                                             sentient beings.

                                             Members list:

                                             Alyx
                                             Black Omega
                                             Dagger
                                             Darkness
                                             Gnomeworks 
                                             Kaboom
                                             Turrosh Mak
                                             William Ronald
                                             Zelda

                                             Does the list surprise you? I never thought the little conspiracy I
                                             proposed would be so successful.

                                             We have worked hard to keep ourselves a secret. We have told
                                             Forrester, as the UC of Toril is an ally of Gnomeworks. (He asked for
                                             a brief summary of what is going on, as he is busy right now. I wrote
                                             it as a fictional intelligence report to President Forrester of the UC of
                                             Toril.) We are working to coordinate our strategy for the thread.

                                             You have worked hard to try to make this thread a success. I
                                             respect your efforts. When I filled in for you, I got a taste of what
                                             you are doing. All of us appreciate the work that you have put into
                                             this. As well as the work of Turrosh Mak and Maudlin.

                                             So, what does this mean for you? We will have a joint command
                                             structure. One member can speak for the alliance, just like Mr. Draco
                                             and Serpenteye can speak for the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth. Our
                                             points should be pulled together in the various arms races.

                                             We have worked on strategies and treaties. We realized it would be
                                             very easy for us to be picked off one by one. We realized that some
                                             of the powers on the thread would only have us as slaves. We all
                                             realized that we can try to have magic, the fey, and technology
                                             along with more rights and prosperity for all. We realized that a
                                             changing world often calls for changing perspectives. We were also
                                             alarmed a bit by the great powers of evil growing so powerful.
                                             Darkness and I face the threat of the Hellfurnaces Alliance of the
                                             Forsaken One, Festy Dog, and Kalanyr. Separately, we would be
                                             destroyed. Together, we have a hope for victory.

                                             The Oerth Alliance is a military, political, and economic alliance. It
                                             resembles in many respects what NATO would be if the political and
                                             economic parts of the NATO countries were closely tied together. Our
                                             member nations retain their sovereignty, but we stand as one for
                                             each other and against our foes.

                                             We represent many peoples, cultures and values. We have decided
                                             to respect each other and learn from each other. On our own Earth,
                                             there is value in all cultures. The same is likely to be true on Oerth.
                                             (Okay, so there are major downsides in the illithid culture. But at
                                             least they are consistent, organized, and place a high value on
                                             knowledge. Now if they only respected the rights of individuals.)

                                             Again, I apologize for springing this on you and keeping it a secret. I
                                             am well aware of the behind the scenes maneuvers of some of the
                                             other factions. We ask that you keep us a secret until we reveal
                                             ourselves. We are also open to more members. (Generally, we don’t
                                             want anyone getting squished by the big boys.) We are also willing
                                             to respect the rights of others on the boards, including the right to
                                             be left alone, if that is their choice.

                                             Don’t be surprised if we use a few tricks or appear to squabble. We
                                             are prepared to use cunning as well as force to protect our world
                                             and ourselves. Indeed, you may find some of the tricks we plan to
                                             pull quite amusing.

                                             We realized that the World of Greyhawk is a pretty gritty setting. We
                                             are prepared to be smart and tough. We hope to be at least as
                                             successful as the Allies during World War II. Let those who think
                                             that only the forces of evil are strong learn that good guys can be
                                             far tougher than they imagined.

                                             You can also post to our forums at this address. Register yourself
                                             and create a personal password at The Bugbear’s Lair,
                                             pub80.ezboard.com/bthebugboards. Then go to the Lurker’s Forum.
                                             You will be prompted for a password. The password is Eastman.


    Bugbear
    Goblin Clown
    Posts: 342
    (2/13/02 10:06:41 pm)
    Reply 

                                                 Re: Edena and Forester

                                             Looks good to me 

                                             Visit The Bugbear's Lair, for RPG discussion. 
                                             Home of the Star Frontiers D20 Conversion.
    Jand
    Initiate
    Posts: 17
    (2/13/02 10:15:48 pm)
    Reply 
                                                 Re: Edena and Forester

                                             I like it, I like it... 


    Page 1 2 3 
                                                                                          << Prev Topic | Next Topic >> 




        Email This To a Friend
          Topic Commands (Moderator only)
    Subscribe Click to receive email notification of replies 
                                                                                rate this topic: 



                                                                     jump to:  





                                     - The Bugbear's Lair - Lurker's Forum - The Bugbear's Lair - 









                                                                           About Humor

 Sponsored Links About 
 Winward Online Casino - Get 100% Match Play Bonus!
 Winward Casino & Sportsbook is the Net's #1 Secure Online Offshore Gambling Site! No waiting! No downloads! Instant casino games in your
 browser right now!
http://www.winwardcasino.com/
 20 Best Online Casinos - Over $ 900 In Free Chips-
 We list the 20 best and most popular online casinos with the higest payout(96%- 98% Payouts!) - Plus guide to over $1000 in free chips!
http://www.20bestcasinos.com/
 50 Best Online Casinos- Ranked By Quality & Payout
 Top 50 online casinos ranked by quality and payout rate - plus guide to over $1200 in free chips - gamble the best places!!!
http://www.30TopCasinos.com/
 Top 30 Online Casinos -Over $1000 In Free Chips-
 Top 30 Online casinos. We only list the absolute best casinos. Over $1000 in free Chips!! URL: http://www.casinomyway.com/
http://www.Casinomyway.com/
 Online Gaming Casinos.Com
 A web site catering to your gaming pleasure. Featuring slots, black jack, poker, roulette, keno and more. Choose from the greatest selection on line. You
 can't win if you've never been.
http://www.online-gaming-casinos.com/
                                                                                                            Buy a Link Now!




                                                Powered By ezboard® Ver. 6.6.8
                                              Copyright ©1999-2001 ezboard, Inc.


----------



## William Ronald

*An open letter to Edena*

Edena,

I am dreadfully sorry if I have offended you.  I have always been one of the staunchest supporters of the IR.

It was wrong for the Oerth Alliance not to invite you into the Lurker's Forum.  I have discussed some of the concerns people had in private, and I will not repeat them here.

I would like to continue the IR as I am still having fun.  I have become very frustrated that people are not posting here like they should.  I have e-mailed people to be active.  At times, I feel like I have been tring to fight a battle with my hands tied behind my back.  I have wondered where people have been.  I have pleaded with people to be active.

Edena, I understand your anger.  I would like to continue the IR.  However, I will respect your final decision.

I know you have worked long hours on the IR.  I have tried my damnedst to try to keep my allies strong and posting.

Again, I apologize if you have been offended  by myself or any Oerth Alliance members.  We gave John Brown acccess after he left, in case there was anything he wanted to say to us.  I miss him.

I miss Valkys. I miss Kesh.  I miss Frigid Spleen. I miss Bonedagger.  I will miss the IR if it ends here, but I will understand and respect your wishes.

I feel like I have been working hard to try to make this IR fun for myself and everyone else.  No one has worked harder than you.  You have my respect and my admiration.  No one has ever tried anything like this.

I hope that the IR will continue.  I hope you are not angry at me.  If so, I ask your forgiveness.

Peace.

William Ronald


----------



## William Ronald

*Thank you*

If this is indeed the end, I would like to thank everyone who participated in this IR.

It has been fun.  I just want you to know that I would gladly give any of you a seat at my gaming table.  Also, I think that regardless of whether this is the end, we should publicly thank Edena for his hard work. He has poured his heart, his mind, and his soul into this IR.  I will never forgot it or him.

Edena surprised me and honored me by delaying Turn 6 while I mourned the loss of my aunt.   I am honored to be part of such a supportive online community.  Your support made a rough time a little easier.

If this is the end, I wish everyone who has posted here beginning with Edena the best.  Now and always.


----------



## kaboom

It would be a shame if the IR was finished.
I say this for one reason only. 
YOU have put two much into the IR for it to be an anticlimactic ending.

William,
I admit that I have not been posting as much as I should. I hope that you will forgive me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

That's not good enough.

  The apology of one person out of 16 is not good enough.

  And I want the reasons.  I want the reasons why I was excluded.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, please log off so I can call you.


----------



## zouron

*yes thank you*

As william said, if this is the end I would like to thank all for the time and fun given, though I wasn't part of this for very long this time around I had fun. Made some plans slowly started getting on footing with different groups here, and yes edena truly poured heart, soul and sanity into this very fun game.

Generally thank you edena for a good time, you truly brought this to be a memory I will keep for a long time.

thanks all for playing and not scrowl at me when I went into the mindless comments from Zouron the Dark. I had fun and seems most here did too. I especially enjoyed Anab's games and work, very admirable.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Jeez, guys!*

It was pretty bloody rude of you to have so little trust in Edena - You should have known damn well that he wouldn't have metagamed or any such nonsense using the lurkers forum.  And having the gall to INSULT him, the guy who is working his bleeding arse off for us...!!  I am truly appalled.

Dammit, I think each and every one of you should apologize profusely, as William Ronald did!  William, you did the right thing in apologizing, but you should have allowed Edena in sooner.

That said, I can kind of understand your desire for utter secrecy - With ME around, knowledge is power, and secrecy is vital.

I don't understand why Valkys quit - If things were getting dull to him, he should raise some ruckus!  That's what I do.  Or obliterate an army, one of those.

Edena, I urge, nay, beg, nay, beseech you to continue the IR!  I, you, and many others, have poured our heart and soul in to this, trying to have a good time.  I don't know about the rest of them - I'm pretty sure they're all having a blast.  But I for one would be truly bummed if the IR ended here.


----------



## kaboom

I apologize.

I had always thought that you could come into the lurkers forum if you wanted to, but with the massive amount of work you had to do, you simply didn't want to use the extra time to look at our scemes.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*double post*

double post

Edit: Really, Zouron?  I'm touched.  Thanks.

You're next, by the way.


----------



## zouron

I know I am why do you think I was so darn keen on getting a hold of your darn PC hehe. I would have given the shades most of my darn nuclear arsenal to get you hehe.


----------



## Kalanyr

You posted a thread from the Lurker's Forum in one of the breaks so I thought you had access and other factions trade email like crazy so I don't see the problem.

However, I apologise for excluding you, I only found out recently you couldn't get in.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I'd like to take the time to apologize on behalf of everybody that participated in the lurker forum, and on the behalf of valkys.  Unfortunatley, i cannot do any more than give my apologies for them in their stead.  I do not know any of them in person, so i cannot talk with them.  I was not invited to the lurker forum, and did not know of its existance until recently, so i cannot invite you there.

Regardless of their unfair and, for the most part, uncarring actions, i urge you to continue the IR.  What they did was a horrible mistake, and, quite unfortuantely, it has wrought harm.

You have put more work into this IR than nearly anybody i've known has put into ANYTHING that didn't end with them getting paid.  Edena, the job you've done is amazing.  I know that I wouldn't have a chance at coming near your effort in this if i tried.

Yet there appear to be those among us that completely and utterly disrespected you.  I do not mean this to be offensive to those people, it is merely the truth.  They made a horrible mistake that words cannot do justice to.

Now they must make amends.  Hopefully, they will all come forth and offer apologies, whether it was completely their fault, mainly their fault, partially their fault, or they only looked at the lurker forum.  If they do not, then I will apologize further in their stead.

Edena, the IR experience, and it truly is an experience, has been wonderful.  I participated in the first IR on Toril.  I originally entered it with the intent to wreck the whole thing by claiming the forces of the Star Wars universe (my apologies for that).  But, it grew on me.  I went on to command the psionic league.  Unfortuantely, my available time grew very short, and I was unable to continue.  Because of that, I ended my faction, rather spectacularly, and left the IR.

I have no such intentions of leaving this one.  Edena, I will be in this IR to the end, no matter how far off that may be.  Whether this IR ends right now, or a year from now, I'll stay here, posting.  Should it end now, I wish everybody that participated a good future, and happy times to go along with it.  Also, I'd like to recognize everybody's roleplaying ability, and mention that it was great fun having the opportunity, no, privladge to participate in this.

I am privladged to have been able to participate in the IR moderated by you edena.

I am privladged to have been able to participate in the IR with the rest of you.

However, I am dissapointed at this new turn of events.

Edena, this brings to mind a quote I hold rather dear: "I will permit no man to narrow and degrade my soul by making me hate him." -- Booker T. Washington.

Even if the people at fault do not apologize, which I sincerely hope does not happen, try to forgive them.  Don't allow yourself to be angered by them, but instead, at worst, pity them for their actions.

Once again, I mean none of this to offend anybody reading it.

Once again, I'd like to offer my apologies on behalf of the people who commited this fault of character and morals.

Once again, I'd like to say thank you edena for the wonderful time I've had involved in the IR.  You work incredibly hard with this, and you deserve everything for it.

Thanks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The IR will continue.

  However, it will continue minus some players.

  - - -

  Here are the players who are welcome to remain in the IR.

  Anabstercorian
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye
  Festy Dog
  Forsaken One
  Maudlin
  Melkor
  Rhialto
  Sollir
  Tokiwong

  None of these were invited into the Lurker's Forum.
  So none of these excluded me.

  Also, the following players are welcome to stay in the IR:

  Alzem (he only recently joined)
  Venus (he only just joined)
  William (he has supported me throughout the IR, and he has actually played the game)
  Zouron (he only just joined)

  Valkys would have been welcome to stay, if he hadn't broken his promise to me to stay and just quit tonight.

  Forrester may remain.
  I will obey the rules I set up.
  And I will see Toril burned.

  If Forrester quits, Alzem can run Toril.  I will still see it burned.

  - - -

  The rest of you:

  Alyx
  Black Omega
  Creamsteak
  Dagger
  Darkness
  GnomeWorks
  Kaboom
  Kalanyr
  'o Skoteinos
  Uvenelei

  Would you please explain to me why you felt it necessary to exclude me from my own game?
  The explanation had better be good.
  It had better be very good.
  Or, you are out.

  But then, why should you feel bad?
  You're not losing anything.
  You already have your own IR, over there at the Lurker's Forum - an IR to which I was not invited for the entire 2 months in which this has been going on.
  2 months out of my life.


----------



## William Ronald

Hello, everyone:

I have talked to Edena about this entire matter.  I have apologized publicly and privately, and will do so again.

I will abide by any decisions Edena makes without protest.  I think we all should, as this is his game.

Edena has given two months of his life to this IR  -as well as his mind, his heart, and his soul.  I feel sorry for any pain that I have caused.  I still feel guilty over this entire affair.

I urge everyone involved in the Lurker's Forum to post here.  A lot of people have not been posting to the boards. It has been unfair to Edena.

I promised to stay and I am staying.  While my free time is diminishing,  I must honor my commitment.  I shall honor my commitment. 

I am in this IR to the end, even if it means I stand alone.

Anabstercorian, you are right.  Mr. Draco, you are right.


----------



## kaboom

(delete)


----------



## Kalanyr

I will not apologise for what I did not do. Nor do I feel like being victimised. 

We did not exclude you from the IR and I will leave if I must (I do not want to).The Lurker's Forum had nothing to do with the IR it was just where we made our plans. Same as everyone else did by email. 

The Lurker's forum existed solely instead of the tonne of emails the other's (those in your stay list) passed around (do you want them to post all their emails too?). I am not participating if it comes to this. I will not apologise for doing no worse than anyone else did and anyone who expects me to can go jump in a lake. 

I will however apologise for not letting Edena in.

But although I do not feel I need to explain why I did not give Edena the password or URL but I will anyway

a)I just joined. I had no right to give anybody,anything.
b) I thought he already had access. 

I posted on these threads as much as anybody else more than a lot. I did what I could to help. I swallowed it as the Shade got free invincibility for research after being totally wiped out,acererak apotheosised and gained 400PL a turn. But I will not swallow being told to apologise for nothing. I enjoyed this while it lasted and hope the rest of you enjoy it for as long as it continues. If I have to leave I will still be watching.

Kalanyr


----------



## Forrester

*(Deep breaths . . . count to ten . . .)*

I'm not sure where to begin. 

I'll start with this: I feel exactly like Kalanyr does, tenfold. And it will be difficult for me to restrain myself as well as he did.

*POINT ONE: WHY DO YOU BELIEVE YOU WERE "EXCLUDED"??*

You've known about the Lurker's forum since Turn 1. You wait until NOW to be offended that you weren't invited? If you thought this was the kind of thing you'd want to have access to, then why wait until now to bring it up?

It should also go without saying that there is a difference between being *excluded* and not being invited. The first is active, the second is passive. Did you even ever ask Bugbear for a username? 


*POINT TWO: WHY DO YOU ASSUME WE ALL KNEW YOU DIDN'T HAVE ACCESS?*

This is actually a _much more important point_. Kalanyr didn't know you didn't have access, and neither did I. I would venture that no one, with the exception of Bugbear (and maybe William?) knew that you didn't have access. Over the last month or two you've mentioned the Lurker's Forum more than once, and once you even QUOTED multiple paragraphs from the Forum. From this I assumed you had access, as did Kalanyr. I'm sorry you didn't, but I'm not going to apologize for Not Inviting You when I thought you had already been invited. 

In any case, it wasn't my responsibility to invite you. It was Bugbear's, if anyone -- and frankly, once you learned about the Forum, it was your responsibility to ask for membership if you thought that it was important. 

Note that after you stated it was important, someone immediately gave you full access. I don't think there was an active effort to keep you out, at any time. 

Maybe Bugbear (a now non-IR participant) "owes" you an apology. I know I don't, and I don't think that most of your "hit list" do. 


*POINT THREE: GIVEN POINT ONE AND POINT TWO, HOW WERE YOU MISTREATED?*

Again, I'm baffled that you knew about the Lurker's Forum for so long, and just now decided to explode. 

In any case, was there really anything there that was so insulting? You posted one quote about someone saying that you were "insane, like we all suspect". Your quote suggests you think dagger made the comment -- actually, it was *me*. Your reaction to Bug leaving was a little over-the-top. You took that throwaway comment way too personally. (I can only imagine how you'll take this post!) 

There is no point at which you were treated like a "fool", your claim to that effect notwithstanding. Was it so horrible that *just* as the IR was starting, there was some discussion about whether to let you know about the Oerthian Alliance? It hadn't even completely formed yet. And in the end, you were told -- before Turn 1 even started, as I recall. 

And is the fact that we coordinated our thoughts through the board, instead of over a bunch of emails, such a horrible thing? You should see the cool emails Anabstercorian and I have had . But you won't . . . until this is all over (assuming we still have them around, and you express an interest). I imagine that there's a ton of cool behind-the-scenes wheeling and dealing that isn't getting posted here. Because it has to be kept secret, or else the metagaming would go through the roof. 

For someone that wants his emails to be limited to three each per-person, you are complaining an awful lot about this. Because that's all the Lurker's Forum was -- a quick and easy way for us to have email conversations with each other. 


*POINT FOUR: <censored>*

Your threat to declare Mr. Draco and Serpenteye "the winners", and have Toril burn, because of OOC frustration is repugnant, petty, and (here it comes) HORRIBLE DM'ING. 

We've all heard about the DMs and players that give their significant others' characters all of the goodies, or take out OOC problems on characters in-game. That kind of behavior is usually limited to teenagers and emotionally stunted adults. What's in game, stays in game. What's out of game, stays out of game. 

That's how *good* DMs handle their games. 

I am going to assume that Valkys' departure, plus some misunderstandings on your part about the motivations of the Oerthian Alliance players, made you overreact. Not to mention your truly heroic and Herculean effort to DM this huge undertaking. I'm sure it's drained you immensely. (It IS an effort we all appreciate -- incredibly so.)  

I will assume that you now have no intention of hijacking the IR in this way. 

Right? If you want to end it, end it. The "nyeah nyeah you guys lose and the other guys win" crap is unnecessary. 

Forrester


----------



## kaboom

*kaboom stands up and claps at forrester's speech.*


----------



## Forrester

*Of course,*

if this was an April Fool's joke by Edena . . . 

I think he wins big time . 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester ...
  Kaboom ...

  Good-bye.

  - - -

  Kalanyr, you are welcome to stay in the IR.


----------



## Forrester

You're going to boot Kaboom just because he approved of my post? 

Oke-ly Doke-ly. Have fun, guys. I'm sure it'll be a laugh-a-minute. 

Forrester


----------



## kaboom

Goodbye.

I approve of Forrester's post but I still stand by this:


			
				kaboom said:
			
		

> *I apologize.
> 
> I had always thought that you could come into the lurkers forum if you wanted to, but with the massive amount of work you had to do, you simply didn't want to use the extra time to look at our scemes. *




And I would like to say that you are a WONDERFUL DM  and that it was a  privilege to play in the IR. I'm sad to be leaving it.

Kaboom


----------



## Black Omega

Many apologies to Edena.  There was certainly no malice in the situation with the board and no intent to exclude or shut you out.  I'm sorry to hear it's gotten you so upset.

As for an explanation...frankly, it never ocurred to me to talk about the board.  There was never a requirement that all email on the IR get CC'ed to you and the board was just an easy subtitute for email.  A place to plot, plan, vent and discuss.  If you asked to be included, I can't imagine anyone would have objected.  If you never ask about that, why would we assume you thought you were being excluded?  

Edena, the IR is your baby.  It's drawn in alot of people to participate and even more who are just lurking and that's to your credit.  Now this is your call.  Do what you feel you need to for the IR to continue.  I'll live with it.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thank you Edena. I am sorry for what happened.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Well, Edena, you might want to look at my second post in "Turn Six: The Longest Year in Oerth's History" on the Lurkers Forum. I really thought you had access, because you quoted *me*. This is what got posted at the EN boards too:



> _By Ho_Skoteinos on the Lurkers Forum_
> What new situation?
> 
> This one: I just recalculated our PL: it's around 1600 now. That means a PL increase of a small 300, and that's almost 9*30...so I guess you all had a "SECRET MAIL - DON'T SHARE IC OR OOC OR YOU'LL LOSE THE PL", in which you gained some special power(s)...
> 
> The question is, what do we do now?
> 
> We can't help Kalanyr get 11th level magic.
> I might just be able to escape the expanding Blood Waste (yes, my country will be ruined, but my population will survive). And, no doubt, you've recieved something as well. We'll need to come up with a new strategy.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to advance my civilization, research 10th level magic and get a Red Goo factor of 2 to 4 (not sure yet). But if some of you have some other brilliant plans, please share them.
> 
> Also, and this might be a good idea for you as well, I'm going to destroy all my undead (1 PL). With the new SECRET things, I think Ancerak finally achieved his apotheosis...and if he hasn't, he can soon achive it. (hey, I was allowed to plot OOC  )
> 
> [disclaimer] All my letter said was not to share it [the letter]. It didn't say anything about not sharing the *fact* that I had recieved the letter  [/disclaimer]
> 
> 'o Skoteinos




And after you quoted me, you had a comment like: "You're not the only one who has access" or something, so I really did think you had access...

Something else to take into account: I have very little influence on the LF. Some members of the LF distrust me (the same day the "nuke incident" happened, my access was revoked and now, with someone sharing information they pointed at me again). 

These two factors lead to a point where I was not in the situation to invite you (since I didn't know you didn't have access and because people wouldn't have listened to me).

On the other hand, I can see why you are so angry. I know you've put a lot of time (a lot being an understatement) in this IR. And I think you should have access. And I will apologise. I'm sorry Edena for taking the fun away from you.


----------



## Darkness

I told you about it when we started it.


----------



## Darkness

Here's one mail where I mentioned it. It's not the first one, but I'll find the others if I've saved them:

[edit: Changed our RL names to our board names.]



Date: Sat, 23 Feb 2002 20:36:55 -0800 (PST) 

From: "Darkness" <oni_no_baka@yahoo.com> | Block Address  | Add to Address Book 

Subject: Re: New arms races 

To: "Edena of Neith" <anora@comcast.net> 





Yesss!! 
I like this IR quite a lot so far.  Still, it's a
lot of work even for me - e.g., e-mails, scheming with
my allies in the Lurker's Forum (which has almost 1300
posts by now! ), etc.; I can't imagine how much work
it must be for _you!_  Keep up the good work! 

- "Darkness"


--- "Edena of Neith" <anora@comcast.net> wrote:
> 
> Ah, ok.  Do you like this IR?
> 
> Darkness wrote:
> 
> > I first wanted to do that (hence the "quote" tags
> in
> > the text ) but then decided against it in order
> to
> > not confuse anyone about who is controlling my
> troops.
> > Which is still William - I have to catch up quite
> a
> > bit first before being able to make informed
> > decisions... 
> >
> > - "Darkness"
> >
> > --- "Edena of Neith" <anora@comcast.net> wrote:
> > >
> > >   Ok!  Hehe.  Aren't you going to post to the
> board?
> > >
> > > Darkness wrote:
> > >
> > > > 







			
				Edena_of_Neith
> said:
			
		

> > > > > *There are two new Arms Races.
> > > > >   Sollir, with the Deepspawn in Heisenbaudos,
> > has
> > > > > started the Monster Arms Race.
> > > > >   Acererak and Kas have begun the Construct
> > Arms
> > > > Race.
> > > > >   Anyone may join either of these races.
> > > > >   There are other Deepspawn, and pretty much
> > all
> > > > the
> > > > > Powers can locate at least one.
> > > > >   Constructs require mages to build, and there
> > are
> > > > > mages aplenty and to spare in the
> > > > > Flanaess.*



> > > >
> > > > We will join both of these arms races: I want
> lots
> > > of
> > > > rust monsters and other critters! 
> > > >
> > > > (Other than that, William still commands my
> > > forces.)
> > > >
> > > > - "Darkness"
> > > >
> > > >
> __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Sports - Coverage of the 2002 Olympic
> Games
> > > > http://sports.yahoo.com
> > >
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Sports - Coverage of the 2002 Olympic Games
> > http://sports.yahoo.com
> 


__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Sports - Coverage of the 2002 Olympic Games
http://sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have been informed by William that there WAS a deliberate effort to shut me out of the Lurker's Forum.
  I have further been told that this was done because you feared I would metagame - would give information to the other side.
  In other words, you gave me the ultimate insult of ASSUMING I would cheat.
  I was condemned as a cheater, without ever having a chance to respond, defend myself, testify, or show that I was honest.

  And after I DID show I was neutral, unbiased, and honest, the deception CONTINUED to be employed against me.  
  Explain that.

  Furthermore, it was my right as Moderator to have full access to that information - withholding it from me was a breaking of the spirit of the game (I could call it a lot of things a lot worse than that, but I think you know full well what I mean.)


  It was incumbent upon ALL OF YOU to COME TO ME, and tell me about the Lurker's Forum, and then let me in.
  It was incumbent upon you to do this IMMEDIATELY upon the beginning of the first pre-thread of the IR.

  None of you did this.

  - - -

  Yes, I heard from Darkness, Kaboom, and 'o Skoteinos about a Lurker's Board.
  They did NOT elaborate, or tell me anything about it.
  Thus, I was mislead into believing the Lurker's Board was a part of the ENBoard, where some of you made a few posts amidst a general bedlam of thousands of posts.
  I let it go, because a few posts mixed in with thousands of generic posts were ok.

  What is NOT ok is to hold the IR, and not invite the Moderator of the IR, the creator of the game, to play in the IR.

  And the decision to not allow me in, was deliberate and premeditated, and I have William's word on that.

  I expect RESPECT from players.
  Players who do not respect me, do not play in my games.
  MONUMENTAL disrespect and discourtesy, was committed against me, behind my back, and it was premeditated and deliberate.

  Now, I want to know WHO decided I was not to be included.
  I want the TRUTH about WHY I was not included.
  I want NAMES.

  Do you hear me?

  I don't have to take the kind of disrespect you gave me.

  Now, I want REASONS, and I want ANSWERS, and I want the WHY, WHERE, and HOW of it, and I want NAMES.
  And I want them NOW.

  I don't want - I didn't know.
  I don't want - It wasn't my fault.
  I don't want - I didn't know you didn't know.
  I don't want - I thought someone else told you.

  I don't want excuses for why 2 months of my life just went down the drain.

  Any more excuses, and EVERYONE on the list is out of the IR, except Kalanyr who I am allowing to stay.

  Do you hear me?

  You are OUT of the IR.  
  And you never get back in.  
  And I never have anything more to do with you.  
  And, if I could have my way, I'd have you booted from the ENBoards permanently.
  If I could somehow convince Morrus that what you have done is a violation of the ethics and rules the ENBoards go by, I would.

  I want the TRUTH.
  WHY was I excluded?
  WHO made the decision to exclude me?
  WHEN was the decision made?
  WHY was the decision never revoked?

  Do you think I appreciate busting my rear end off for 2 months for you, to entertain you and treat you to a good time, only to find you effectively kicked me out of my own game, and you did so deliberately?
  Do you think I'm going to let that go?
  Do you think I am mollified by excuses?
  Do you think I care if you didn't know, or you thought someone else was responsible?

  Quit passing the buck.  You are ALL responsible.

  You ALL put the knife in my back.
  And TRUST ME when I say it HURTS.
  TRUST ME when I say I can't pull it out, and the blood is gushing out in pools.

  And, by God, if you don't give me some legitimate reasons to do so, I never want to have anything to do with you again.

  I've been knifed by Gamers before.
  WHY do you think I stopped gaming?
  Why do you think I even stopped attending chatrooms?
  WHY do you think EVERYONE I have EVER known who EVER gamed, has quit?
  Because they got knifed, then knifed again, and again, and again, until even the most stubborn die-hard gamers amongst them gave up the hobby, unable to cope with the bad behavior.

  I know how it is.  I am not deceived.  I know when I've been played for a stool pigeon.

  By God, you better give me better answers than the ones above.
  Or it's over.  It's OVER.

  I lost 2 months of my LIFE, the fun ruined, because of this little oversight, as you are putting it, on your part.
  2 months of backbreaking work and pain and suffering for you.
  All for a knife in the back.

  BY GOD, I BETTER GET SOME ANSWERS.  AND I MEAN TODAY.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Darkness

I am sure that you knew. Otherwise, it would have been dumb of me to mention the Lurker's Forum to you, now, wouldn't it? *I* told you, Bugbear told you, and William told you, too. I'm searching through my mailbox right now and as soon as I find the mail that I'm looking for, I'll prove this to you.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I have been informed by William that there WAS a deliberate effort to shut me out of the Lurker's Forum.*



Okay - now I _know_ that someone is pulling an April 1st joke. The question is, though: Is it William or Edena?

I don't find it particularly funny, though. 

Regardless, this farce ends now: I disagree with how Edena is behaving towards people that I consider friends. Thus, I'm leaving the IR.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, since you are going to give us (or at least me) feelings of guilt, I will give proof you knew about the LF and had access (or at least, got mail from someone who had access):



> _By Edena_
> 
> (amused look from the Moderator)
> 
> 
> What new situation?
> 
> This one: I just recalculated our PL: it's around 1600 now. That means a PL increase of a small 300, and that's almost 9*30...so I guess you all had a
> SECRET MAIL - DON'T SHARE IC OR OOC OR YOU'LL LOSE THE PL, in which you gained some special power(s)...
> 
> The question is, what do we do now?
> 
> We can't help Kalanyr get 11th level magic.
> I might just be able to escape the expanding Blood Waste (yes, my country will be ruined, but my population will survive). And, no doubt, you've
> recieved something as well. We'll need to come up with a new strategy.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to advance my civilization, research 10th level magic and get a Red Goo factor of 2 to 4 (not sure yet). But if some of you have
> some other brilliant plans, please share them.
> 
> Also, and this might be a good idea for you as well, I'm going to destroy all my undead (1 PL). With the new SECRET things, I think Ancerak finally
> achieved his apotheosis...and if he hasn't, he can soon achive it. (hey, I was allowed to plot OOC )
> 
> [disclaimer] All my letter said was not to share it [the letter]. It didn't say anything about not sharing the *fact* that I had recieved the letter
> [/disclaimer]
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Consider this to be a part of the rumor mill.
> I can go to the Lurker's Forum too, you see.




Take the following link

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7232&perpage=20&pagenumber=7

about 2/3 down.

Explain that to me. And then, give me a *very* good reason why you are acting the way you are now.


----------



## Black Omega

'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> *Edena, since you are going to give us (or at least me) feelings of guilt, I will give proof you knew about the LF and had access (or at least, got mail from someone who had access):
> 
> 
> 
> Explain that to me. And then, give me a *very* good reason why you are acting the way you are now. *



I'm honestly puzzled.  I can only imagine something else is causing your stress to redline, Edena, and this is causing you to get this upset over this.  I mean, I can even remember chatting to you in Bugbear's chatroom.  From the sound of it I'm out of the IR.  That's cool. But take a break and let the stress die down a bit.  No point letting a game get to you -this- badly.


----------



## Darkness

Good catch, 'o!


----------



## Darkness

Anyway...

This "joke" has upset me deeply.  Maybe you find it funny, Edena, but *I* don't. You ought to know me better than to think that this wouldn't tax my capacity for stress to its limit - especially while trying to find proof that we told you. The IR was stressful enough as it was - especially considering your plans for the next turn, which I wasn't very happy about. I was willing to put up with it, though, and play along because I trusted in you and thought that it would be cool regardless. Now, this trust is gone - and so am I.

Darkness out.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Darkness, you probably promised to stay till the end. I can look up that post if you want, but I'm rather sure you said that. 

Don't let this ruin your IR. Whether Edena is serious or joking (I'm not sure), I think it was wrong (if it's serious, he should come up with an incredible argument to my post, if he's joking, it's not funny). But I urge you to stay. The IR itself won't change because of this...it will still be the game you used to love (I think, because you joined and continued to play for 5 turns)...


----------



## Black Omega

I have to guess that since Edena is EST like I am, that since this whole thing started in March it's not a joke.  If it was a joke, I'd expect the first posting to be April 1st....:/


----------



## The Forsaken One

> I don't want excuses for why 2 months of my life just went down the drain.




Down the drain? Now that makes ME feel VERY sad...... I'm refreshing this damn board for over a month day after day behind my screen and more and more the posting quietes down... seems the reason why has been found.

The reason why all IC conventions flopped, since no talking IC is being done since it's all done elsewhere. Discussion and conventions should be done HERE.

Why the LF is very pracitical for everyone to pass the email problem I can very well understand but ALL of you I thought were gona of not paying attention anymore, Zelda? I thought he quit as well ans unveneli about 3 weeks ago, 0 posts from them. I started to feel uncertain because I felt some people might just have sneaked out of the IR. That would be VERY BAD MANNER. But now it seems they were here all the time, IGNORING MY POSTS AND CALLS TO A POSSIBLE DEAL.

WHEN I TOLD YOU ALL OFF I DID THE RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT THING. There is NO FRIGGIN' WAY you deserve my power at your side since you are DELIBERATELY IGNORING ME as proved by the fact that you are still around and in the IR and I got NO responses at all. Serpenteye and Anabstercorian with GREAT roleplaying and calls to conventions and talks get brutally IGNORED, now I know this I'm VERY irritated, IC and OC and I shall have my vengeance on this, you bet. Like I posted before

       I SHALL NOT BE DENIED

There is no way you can dismiss me and ignore me like this and get away with it. That would be the worst roleplaying EVER. There were 4 people who responded to me, Mina, kalanyr, Festy and Spoof. The rest just got when I read up on this a bad reputation and I shall react and play accordingly.

You are all allied and large and maybe and probably you will all destroy me, but I shall have my vengeance because if this illfated manner. I shall perish and I shall die, and my last remains shall be blown away with the wind as my dust and ashes fly up into the sky. But you will have a sweet sweet memmory of me and that is that I shall see ALL lands burned and destroyed, your population fragged and eradicated. THIS WILL NO GOT PASSED UNNOTICED. 

Edena's most true words are don't get mad get even, even I shall never be able to get but I shall go out in a blaze of glory and I shall do what lies in my power to do so. You do not dismiss me that easily, you just have made me spend more time on this IR then I already did and only Edena knows how much time planning plotting and working on certains things to make then right I am during this IR. 

This IR hold a piece of me and I damn LOVE it and Edena to hell, this IR when the turns get started totally consume me and my thoughts because it's so damn COOL to work and play with such INGENIOUS and intelligent players, the tension, the uncertainty, the pain but of all the glory it what keeps me going, I'm not in here to win, but I'm here to play my IC character as best as my creativity and imagination allow me.

And my Character does NOT allow herself to be ignored, you will find yourself at war for this lickely in the near future and you well have to get some VERY VERY VERY good IC explanation on HOW THE HELL you are going to win my favors or even my neutrality again. My neutrality to EVERYONE except Draco+Serpent, Mina, Melkor, Kalanyr, Festy, Spoof and William for 50% because of his abcence is OVER you are now my official foes and I shall see you all BURNED and DESTROYED for this grave insult. 

I respect Edena and I love him for doing this for US and not the least for himself. I expect the same from you all.

Darkness and Black Omega, whom ever from the 2 is quitting I find it weak and a betrayal to yourself, you made a PROMISE, now APPOLOGISE, set your pride aside, appologise and GET IT OVER WITH. BE TRUE TO YOURSELF ND KEEP THAT GODDAMN PROMISE. Stick here at least to turn 10, and FIGHT to the death and die in a blaze of glory or stand victorious over the battered remains of your enemies. Stay $*(@!$* true to yourselves.

I don't care if this might be a april 1st joke and if it is and it all end out well I can probably have a laugh over it but since it didn't start on the 1st of april I'm quite sure it isn't.

Well that's how I feel about it. I know it's damn near impossible for me to win this but get it damn right that I will sit at the sideline and watch as others take over. I WILL NOT BE DENIED and I shall do what I can, I shall do anything my imagination and creativity will allow me to make it so that I will go out and know that I have done everything that lies in my power.
And you all made your choises about how you handled me and my offer, how you handled Mina and her offer and how you handled serpenteye/mrdraco and their offers. And if I were them I would NOT let this "just pass by". Get it damn right that IC I will have my vengeance and you will be surprised in the way it will come for you and you can be damn sure of that. 

I will battle and fight to the end with all that lies in my power, I will use anything that lies in my power of imagination and creativity to get my vengeance and make you EARN my respect again or perish in the attempt. The likelyhood that I will succeed is almost not there but I'mm make damn sure that you will remember me and that I was a damn fierce, proud and worthy adversary. I shall see to that even if it's the last thing I do this IR.

TO OBLIVION!


----------



## Darkness

*sigh*

*Forsaken One:*

If you stopped spouting nonsensical threats, people might be more inclined to listen to you. But I know how you feel because my own feelings are similiar, I think, and so I don't hold your anger against you. 

Anyway...

You can determine *my* participation in a thread very easily: If I posted there frequently (i.e., many times a day), I probably read most of the posts. If not, I didn't. Understood? Good.
As I can't recall what you're talking about, I probably didn't read it. But if it was that important to you, you could have e-mailed me. But you didn't. So don't come yelling at me now.

*This* is my last post in the IR. Also, I won't come back to read these threads any longer so if you want to reply to something I said, or tell me something, or yell at me, you will have to start a thread in 
Nutkinland or A Murder of Ravens. (Members of the Oerth Alliance may of course also e-mail me, if they prefer.)

I will continue to close threads that hit 200 posts, re-open threads that Edena needs, etc., of course - that's my duty as a moderator and has nothing to do with the IR itself -, but my participation in the IR has ended.
Also, Forsaken One, more power to you if you liked this "joke;" I didn't.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> If you stopped spouting nonsensical threats, people might be more inclined to listen to you. But I know how you feel because my own feelings are similiar, I think, and so I don't hold your anger against you.




The first IC threat I make and I get this response.. niceeeee. But you can call me stupid but I get screwed once, twice and now again IC. So this was for my PC the last drop and now she will not take that nicely. And that's OFFCOURSE that she will react madly like any good IC player would do if his PC get's mis treated. I gave so many times the chance to make me a little offer to convince me to join you guys but you just threw it away "misread it" "didn't see it" and so here are the consequences of those about 10 posts (all LARGE and IC) which you missed. Might try reading more here then the LF.



> You can determine my participation in a thread very easily: If I posted there frequently (i.e., many times a day), I probably read most of the posts. If not, I didn't. Understood? Good.




The fact that 3 people actually read my posts from the whole OA and only 5 of them attend a conference tells book parts to me.
So if you don't read them I don't care but it MIGHT have been usefull on a IR to attend conferences and take offers and negotiate. Just a thought... so now u don't tell me that I am "misbehaving" since you didn't attend the conferences and didn't reply on offers and other oppotunities!

This is NOT a thing that lies at my feet that's for sure.


----------



## zouron

Ehh forsaken before you claim all ignore you all the time, I like to mention your last appearance was at a meeting my people wasn't invited (and I haven't crottelled them long enough to meet you any other place). I admit venus had a chance but being as new as me I think she might lkike me like to have the other parts take the first step until we are sure of ourselves and our position.

honest to the gods I feel like a target right now being neutral, no alliances, not incredible good attack defence and forces cut in half (evertime I loss 1 PL I loss potentially 2 PL).

***************************************

And thank you for letting me stay edena, though I hope that you do not feel I have stabbed you in the back, and as I told you I haven't been invited to the lurker's forum (when I heard about it think it was turn 3 or so, I thought it was some secret admin forum on EN World, possibly to talk in peace, appearently it was elsewhere).

I can most certainly imagine why people want to cut email burden after I recently lost my pop3 account which basically ment I had to store my mails on slow accessing websites. So forums are neat really are heh. 

As for whether or not the dm should access it I have no idea, I mean I am sure many scheme over email (and I don't keep them these days) without the dm knowing, heck I would assume in a chat based rpg that the players would scheme andplan in pm without the dming knowing. Appearently tis was a large part of the IR, and edena could/should have known so he could have looked over when he had extra time, which was an option that didn't exist with emails... since they are what he needs to reduce.

I guess I ahve nothing more to say about all this, so I wouldn't, even if asked, I am here to play IR.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> I admit venus had a chance but being as new as me I think she might lkike me like to have the other parts take the first step until we are sure of ourselves and our position.





Venus is a guy  (a gay guy hihi  but a guy) and his name is mark and he goes to the same school as me, same goes for Skot who is even in my class 
We also play D&D together ect.

And that you couldn't make it is just 2 bad  You can't have it all your way, I find that out the hard way right on turn 1. Sometimes you miss things, sometimes you get lucky, and to be honest you really aren't in the easy spot indeed. (you just have 5000 nukes but what the heck).


 Try during turn 6 to get to me then, you might even succeed to get a chat, that is offcourse IF you have something to talk about.


----------



## Gurdjieff

I've been invited to the LF, haven't been around there though. Really didn't see the purpose of it. I had no idea who knew about the LF and who didn't. I do recall a post a while back, Edena stating: "I haven't been invited and yet I'm the moderator." It's probably not the exact statement, but I figured the LF was well known to everyone. 

The thing I can not understand is why NOW everything seems to burst. Everything went fine untill now, or almost fine. Maybe I'm playing IR not for a long time but I have read most of it. I actually thought that everything was going smooth.

Guess I was wrong.

Still I won't quit. I will keep on playing with the Emerald Order. I will not let this IR go down because of inactivity. I hope others are with me.

About the ignoring in the case of the Forsaken One. I didn't do that on purpose. My charcter was busy, meeting new people and getting a firm position in the Alliance. I recall arriving to the meeting AFTER you did. If anyone was to blame for not seeking contact with me, it was you. You did not speak to me as some others did. If it was really that important to you, next time speak my name before you accuse me again. Anyway, since both your as my PC are already gone from the meeting explaining will do little good. We'll just see if there is some friendlier conversation (read: *A* conversation) between both of us.

And no, I'm not ghey  You'd wish


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

> Down the drain? Now that makes ME feel VERY sad...... I'm refreshing this damn board for over a month day after day behind my screen and more and more the posting quietes down... seems the reason why has been found.




Don't make vague insults, based on non related things. And let me tell you: the LF has been rather inactive too the last days. Me and William have posted the most in the past week, and I know *I* have been keeping up with this thread and with the IR. But you could've know that I don't post that much, it's not really my style, and when you just put every last PL you have in Civ Advance, you can't do as many things as Anab did (my PC is a little weaker)...



> The reason why all IC conventions flopped, since no talking IC is being done since it's all done elsewhere. Discussion and conventions should be done HERE.




Yeah, and everybody reading everyone's posts. You've read all the posts. I have skipped some (not all, some). Matagaming becomes the rule, not the exception. Just take a look at your new creep function and my latest project...



> Why the LF is very pracitical for everyone to pass the email problem I can very well understand but ALL of you I thought were gona of not paying attention anymore, Zelda? I thought he quit as well ans unveneli about 3 weeks ago, 0 posts from them. I started to feel uncertain because I felt some people might just have sneaked out of the IR. That would be VERY BAD MANNER. But now it seems they were here all the time, IGNORING MY POSTS AND CALLS TO A POSSIBLE DEAL.




Well, let me tell you: there have been two posts about you on the LF, both of which died down very quickly (2 replies or so). It seems that either there were not many visitors on the LF (which wasn't the case) or that the OA didn't want to ally with you (which seems to be the reason to me ). You weren't ignored.



> WHEN I TOLD YOU ALL OFF I DID THE RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT THING. There is NO FRIGGIN' WAY you deserve my power at your side since you are DELIBERATELY IGNORING ME as proved by the fact that you are still around and in the IR and I got NO responses at all. Serpenteye and Anabstercorian with GREAT roleplaying and calls to conventions and talks get brutally IGNORED, now I know this I'm VERY irritated, IC and OC and I shall have my vengeance on this, you bet. Like I posted before




You really shouldn't be irritated OOC. Nobody was willing to supplement you with the absurd 100 PL for research. What do we gain? An ally who has sparring matches with you know who. An ally who is now all alone and is only sparcely protected? You're not really in the position to make demands, you're in the position to make requests. Your arrogance is only exceeded by your PL...



> I SHALL NOT BE DENIED
> 
> There is no way you can dismiss me and ignore me like this and get away with it. That would be the worst roleplaying EVER. There were 4 people who responded to me, Mina, kalanyr, Festy and Spoof. The rest just got when I read up on this a bad reputation and I shall react and play accordingly.




Let's not talk about bad roleplaying Mr.-like-Yoda-talk-I-do. As I said before, you, on your own, are not in the posistion to demand 100 PL in research.



> You are all allied and large and maybe and probably you will all destroy me, but I shall have my vengeance because if this illfated manner. I shall perish and I shall die, and my last remains shall be blown away with the wind as my dust and ashes fly up into the sky. But you will have a sweet sweet memmory of me and that is that I shall see ALL lands burned and destroyed, your population fragged and eradicated. THIS WILL NO GOT PASSED UNNOTICED.




If either the Fleet of Darkness, The Union of Worlds or the Oerth Alliance destroys you first...



> Edena's most true words are don't get mad get even, even I shall never be able to get but I shall go out in a blaze of glory and I shall do what lies in my power to do so. You do not dismiss me that easily, you just have made me spend more time on this IR then I already did and only Edena knows how much time planning plotting and working on certains things to make then right I am during this IR.




Right...do what you can't resist. But where is this an IC post and what part is OOC? This is just very messy, and, personnaly, I would see this as an OOC post...



> This IR hold a piece of me and I damn LOVE it and Edena to hell, this IR when the turns get started totally consume me and my thoughts because it's so damn COOL to work and play with such INGENIOUS and intelligent players, the tension, the uncertainty, the pain but of all the glory it what keeps me going, I'm not in here to win, but I'm here to play my IC character as best as my creativity and imagination allow me.




I couldn't agree more.



> And my Character does NOT allow herself to be ignored, you will find yourself at war for this lickely in the near future and you well have to get some VERY VERY VERY good IC explanation on HOW THE HELL you are going to win my favors or even my neutrality again. My neutrality to EVERYONE except Draco+Serpent, Mina, Melkor, Kalanyr, Festy, Spoof and William for 50% because of his abcence is OVER you are now my official foes and I shall see you all BURNED and DESTROYED for this grave insult.




You're forgetting some things here: alliances. But, IIRC, my *character* has never seen Queen Vreagoth (or whatever) IRL. Only heard stories about (blazing with flames, considers itself balanced etc.). Never met. Never spoke. 



> I respect Edena and I love him for doing this for US and not the least for himself. I expect the same from you all.




The same do I.



> Darkness and Black Omega, whom ever from the 2 is quitting I find it weak and a betrayal to yourself, you made a PROMISE, now APPOLOGISE, set your pride aside, appologise and GET IT OVER WITH. BE TRUE TO YOURSELF ND KEEP THAT GODDAMN PROMISE. Stick here at least to turn 10, and FIGHT to the death and die in a blaze of glory or stand victorious over the battered remains of your enemies. Stay $*(@!$* true to yourselves.




Darkness is quitting. I have mailed him not to, posted that he shouldn't, but it seems he's really upset about this...maybe if Edena asked him personnaly, maybe he'd come back. I really hope he does...



> I don't care if this might be a april 1st joke and if it is and it all end out well I can probably have a laugh over it but since it didn't start on the 1st of april I'm quite sure it isn't.




It's not going to end well. Haven't you seen? Some people are really really bothered here. Forrester, Darkness, myself. I really don't like this. These accusations, this demanding answers, while I didn't even know it was a problem. Yes, I did apologise, and yes, if it is all true, I feel I must, but this is just too strange, because Edena said he had access...



> Well that's how I feel about it. I know it's damn near impossible for me to win this but get it damn right that I will sit at the sideline and watch as others take over. I WILL NOT BE DENIED and I shall do what I can, I shall do anything my imagination and creativity will allow me to make it so that I will go out and know that I have done everything that lies in my power.
> And you all made your choises about how you handled me and my offer, how you handled Mina and her offer and how you handled serpenteye/mrdraco and their offers. And if I were them I would NOT let this "just pass by". Get it damn right that IC I will have my vengeance and you will be surprised in the way it will come for you and you can be damn sure of that.




Seems like another piece of OOC writing. Really, how can you even consider this post IC?



> I will battle and fight to the end with all that lies in my power, I will use anything that lies in my power of imagination and creativity to get my vengeance and make you EARN my respect again or perish in the attempt. The likelyhood that I will succeed is almost not there but I'mm make damn sure that you will remember me and that I was a damn fierce, proud and worthy adversary. I shall see to that even if it's the last thing I do this IR.




hf.



> TO OBLIVION!




Have a safe trip.

P.S.
niet persoonlijk kris. alleen al dat ge-caps en vage beledigingen was beetje overbodig.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It's not a joke.

  Darkness, you're out of the IR.


----------



## Spoof

Forsaken One:

I can understand why you might be upset that some of the other players did not answer your long post, but possibly they just did not have ANYTHING to say to your character.  Your character has spent the entire game (at least while I have been here for 2 turns) staying underground, and not getting involved.  You would occasionally post demanding that someone give you something or other, and no one would, at least as far as I know.  AS for wanting to destroy everyone in the IR as long as it is all IC and you have not taken anything personally then that is great, let the blood flow, that was always the point of this game, and one I plan on helping along, after the Red Goo is taken care of.  My character will not fight if she can as long as the Goo remains, once it is gone then well let the blood flow thick and free   If you are upset that the rest of the players were not impressed by the amount of PL you have gained due to never becoming involved then that is your fault, they would have no reason to think anything of your character, as you have never helped them, only made demands on them.  So why should they have answered you?  For all they knew by trying to enlist your aid it could have cost them dearly, such as 100PL research for you to join them in the future.  You have the PL, use it yourself, we all did which is why we have been mostly inactive the last couple of turns.  You should never go to war when the 2 sides are equal, only when you have the greater advantage, either many more men, or greater tech and magic.  Which is why Turn 7 should be bloody with or without you as the Good side should have greater firepower to answer the Evil sides numerical superiority.  We could not match them in PL so we had to do the other route.


----------



## Creamsteak

I preped this last night... I wasn't sure if I would post it, considering the way things are going. I was considering waiting a day... maybe two for things to clear up some...

Anyway...

I was skimming through the DMG last night after Edena's coup de ta post. I found the structure section quite relevant. I decided to copy out all of the sections on good and bad structure and see how Edena stacks up against the DMG standard.

*Good Structure*



> Choices: Every good adventure has at least a few crux points where the players need to make important decisions. What they decide should have significant impact on what happens next. What they decide should have significant impact on what happens next. This can be as simple as the players deciding not to go down the corridor to the left (where the pyrohydra waits for them) and instead going to the right (toward the magic fountain), or as complex as the PCs deciding not to help the queen against the grand vizier (so that she ends up being assassinated and the vizier's puppet gainst the throne).
> Difficult Choices: On the topic of choices with consequence, the choices should sometimes be difficult ones to make. Should the PCs help the church of Heironeous wage war on the goblins , even though the conflict will almost certainly keep them from reaching the Fortress of Nast before the evil duke summons the slaadi assassins? Should the PCs trust the words of a dragon or ignore her warning?




Edena's Score: 1/1



> Different Sorts of Encounters: A good adventure should provide a number of different experiences - attack, defense, problem solving, roleplaying, and investigation. Make sure you vary the types of encounters the adventure provides.




Edena's Score: 2/2



> Exciting Events: Like the pacing of a story, a good adventure should have rising and falling tension - and an exciting climax is always a good thing. This sort of pacing is easier to accomplish with an event based adventure (since you have more control over when each encounter takes place), but it's possible in a site based adventure to design a locale where the encounters are likely to occur in a desired fashion. Make sure to pace things well. Start slowly and have the action build. A climatic encounter always makes for a good ending.




Edena's Score: 3/3



> Encounters that Make Use of PC Abilities: If the party's wizard or sorcerer can cast fly, incorporate aerial encounters into the adventure. When there's a cleric along, occasionally include undead that she can use her turning ability upon. If the party has a ranger or druid, include encounters with animals (dire animals can make challenging encounters for even mid- to high-level PCs - see the Monter manual for more information). The advice to remember "Everyone gets his or her chance to shine." All abilities available to PCs were designed to make the characters better, but ability (or a spell) that a character never gets to use is a waste.




Edena's Score: 4/4

*Bad Structure*



> Leading the PCs by the Nose: A bad event-based adventure is marked by mandates restricting PC actions or is based on events that occur no matter what the PCs do. For example, a plot that hinges on the PCs finding a mysterious heirloom, only to have it stolen by NPCs, is dangerous - if the players invent a good way to protect the heirloom, they won't like having it stolen anyway just because that's what you planned beforehand. The players end up feeling powerless and frustrated. No matter what, all adventures should depend upon player choices. Players should always feel as though what they choose to do matters. The results should affect the campaign setting (albeit perhaps in minor ways), and they should have consequences (good or bad) for the PCs.




Edena's Score: 5/5



> PCs as Spectators: In this type of bad adventure, NPCs accomplish all the important tasks. There might be an interesting story going on around the PCs, and they have very little to do with it. As much as you might like one of your NPCs, resist the urge to have him or her accomplish everything instead of letting the PCs do the work. As great as it might be to have your big NPC hero fight the evil wizard (also an NPC) threatening the land, this is not much fun for the players if all they get to do is watch.




Edena's Score: 6/6



> Deux ex Machina: Similar to the "PCs as Spectators" problem is the potential pitfall of the deus ex machina, a term used to describe the ending to a story in which the action is resolved by an intervention of some outside divine agency rather than by the characters' own actions. Don't put the PCs in situation in which they can only survive through the intervention of others. Sometimes it's interesting to be rescued, but using this sort of "escape hatch" gets frustrating quickly. Players would rather defeat a young dragon on their own than face an ancient wyrm and only defeat it because a high-level NPC teleports to help them.




Edena's Score: 6/7



> Preempting the Characters' abilities: It's good to know the PCs' capabilities, but you shouldn't design adventures that continually countermand of foil what they can do. If the wizard just learned fireball, don't continually throw fire-resistant foes at him. Don't create dungeons where fly and teleport spells don't work just because it's more difficult to design challenging encounters for characters with those capabilites. Use the PCs' abilities to allow them to have more interesting encounters - don't arbitrarily rule that their powers suddenly don't work.




Edena's Score: 7/8

Edena scored 7/8 on this list. The only flaw I took off for was "Deux ex Machina." I took off for this because every turn and on most interludes some kind of divine intervention (though usually not divine) occured. The few I can think of off of the top of my head are: Torrils/Shades Involvment, The Blood Wastes, The Fleet of Evil, The Githyanki/Githzerai, Mina, The Dragons, Brief Control of Acerak, The Wanderer, and the short lived Demon Incursion.

[About my score for Edena as a DM]

I stand by my vote, and honestly, I score lower. I take off on Leading PCs by the Nose and I don't make encounters that make use of PC abilities.

[About me and the IR]

I want to continue playing in the IR completely. I don't understand Edena's opinion about the Lurker's Forum, but I don't mind it either. I would like to see a tone down on the outside intervention possibly, as it takes away from my motivation to be an active member of the IR.

[About the Lurkers Forum]

The Lurkers Forum, as explained earlier, was the easiest way to communicate with other people. There really isn't much content in there to catalog about the IR. The entire forum is basically a meta. You won't see any "in character speeches" or actual announcements. The only information in the Lurkers forum is questions like "Who do you think is going to attack us" and answers like "I think Anabster is going to deal with Toril this turn, and Melkor is going to tank up, so that leaves Acerak, the DU, and some of the less infamous bad guys." That isn't actually taken from the forum, it doesn't make sense anyway. That is the kind of information that was in it, however. The same kind of information that the members of the Union exchange with each other through email. If the Lurkers Forum is important to keep up to date on, you should also ask to see their emails. Then your going to recieve one hell of a lot more email, just so you know. I probably exchanged 25 emails with William about how to set up his template. I sent emails discussing how Gnomeworks could be the alliance spy based entirely on the fact that he is openly friendly with the Union (which is a bad standard to judge spies from, as it results in everyone being a traitor to someone). I typed about twenty emails between me and Sollir that were both IR based, and focused on completely different subjects, games, and my FFT Expansion.

[About Forrester's last post]

Edena, I would like to see some of your responses to individual points made by Forrester. It makes me a bit upset to read that you are dropping him from the game. I would be quelled a bit if you would explain it for me.

[About Food, Sleep, and Video Games]

I live for them...

[About Edena being excluded (this was just added)]

I would say any excluding was done becuase the LF was kind of embarrassing. The fact that ALL OF US had to rely on each other for back up and the fact that ALL OF US were entirely meta-gaming while there could have influenced us to not let you see. Being a "meta gamer" is considered a big insult 'round here. I think that because the board was built that way we COULD have felt scared that everyone would think we were in the "meta" by using it. I don't know... I never had to think about it. I was too busy thinking about who was going to try to kill me.


----------



## zouron

venus a male? ups I apologise venus and hope you will forgive me.


----------



## Gurdjieff

np Zouron, mistakes are there to be made. 

Anyway, WHO iis still in the IR and who isn't? I believe Good just got itself a very little problem...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, Kaboom, and Darkness are out of the IR.

  I am not even close to finishing kicking people out.

  If anyone from the Alliance of Oerth wishes to turn in their resignation, please help yourself.

  You ruined the IR for me and for everyone else, you effectively destroyed 2 months of my life, and frankly I don't want most of you anymore.

  If you turn in your resignation, you make my job easier.

  Then you can go to the Lurker's Forum, and post all you want.
  You will NEVER have to worry that the Moderator, who must obviously be a cheater, will come, look at what you wrote, then use it against you.
  You won't have to worry about the cheating Moderator telling the other side about your plans.

  You won't have to bother with letting the Moderator play in his own game.

  The Moderator won't sit and wonder why you aren't posting to the ENBoards, frantically trying to get you involved, not knowing you are making dozens of posts to the Lurker's Forum.

  So, by all means, come with your resignations.


----------



## Gurdjieff

As stated before, I will continue. I hope you don't mind that.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena,

I'm not even close to stopping with this IR. I'm having fun, and I made a promise to stay till the end. That's a promise I inted to keep, whether you "want me anymore or not".

Though I do have a request: could you stop generalizing all of the OA members as anti-Edena, thinking you are a cheater and giving information to the Evil ones? I'm not anti you. I very much respect the work you are doing, and I do believe you are impartial. But if you keep calling all Lukers Forum members Anti-Edena, it hurts. I count myself as one (hell, I *am* one), and I am not against you. 

Also, I did not forsake posting here for posting on the Lurkers Forum. While it may be true that I posted more there, that was all OOC talk. IC (and IRL) I am a rather silent person. I'm not a person of grand speeches and dramatic actions. Instead, I try to have a detailed idea of the entire situation and act according to what I think will benefit me most, and mostly, that has nothing to do with pagelong IC speeches and "I invade Toril" actions.

I made a public apoligy, because I felt it was wrong you had no access. That's what I still think. BUT...you have not answered my post. You have not answered how you could quote me. You have not answered why you said you too could go to the Lurker's Forum. Please, show me that much respect and answer my question, because, as it is now, I'm totally confused...

If you don't know what post I'm talking about: 

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8511&perpage=20&pagenumber=9

Last post of that page.


----------



## Piratecat

I'm going to close this for a 24 hour cool-down. I'm not sure what's going on, or if this is an April Fool's Joke; but the thread will stay closed until tomorrow, when this gets sorted out by a Moderator. Edena, please email Darkness (oni_no_baka@yahoo.com) and myself if you want to talk about this.


----------

